# Las mujeres otra vez víctimas, esta vez del "ligue presencial". Los hombres tienen una actitud altiva y ni de les acercan



## Azrael_II (13 Oct 2022)

Así se liga (presencialmente) en 2022


Desconcierto. Eso es lo que siente Flor (nombre figurado, 35 años) enfrentada al actual 'teatro' del cortejo. Ella vivió el mismo 'protocolo' que vivimos en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## roquerol (13 Oct 2022)

Te vas a tomar una copa y acabas con un 016 por cualquier loca.


----------



## pacomer (13 Oct 2022)

Ni prohibiendo a las putas consiguen sustituirlas. La bigotuda paticorta ispainola es carne de psiquiatra. Ni para un mal polvo valen ya, todo es un drama paranoico en ellas, encima con la ley dando por culo haciendo caso de sus locuras.

Qué vayan a reclamar a irena montera!


----------



## zirick (13 Oct 2022)

Te juegas una viogen con la ley podemita a la mínima. 
Si no eres moronegro a ver quién se arriesga.


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Oct 2022)

"Busco un hombre que me conquiste"

Va a conquistar su puta madre.


----------



## kukaña (13 Oct 2022)

Son las mismas que ligaron así en los noventa, sus carnes colgantes de hoy ya no permiten que nadie se les acerque


----------



## Saco de papas (13 Oct 2022)

Está sucediendo.


----------



## Turgot (13 Oct 2022)

Ojalá fuera cierto


----------



## Berrón (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

La gente ya solo liga por badoo,,tinder y similares , ahora se va a las discotecas o pubs a echar unas copas y verse las caras de lejos, nadie se acerca a nadie, y como los tios no se acerquen pues ellas menos.

Cada vez salen menos tios..para qué? , y los que salen pasan de todo...

A esto hay que añadir ciertas leyes que perjudican al ligón tradicional y moscón de discoteca ( esta figura del moscón ya ha desaparecido), y es que las tias te pueden denunciar solo con intentar hablar con ellas y joderte la existencia, asi que a los hombres se les va las ganas y la ilusión del flirteo al menos presencialmente.


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

....y si no me tratas como una princesa pagándolo todo te denuncio.


----------



## tovarovsky (13 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> "Busco un hombre que me conquiste"
> 
> Va a conquistar su puta madre.



Al final lo que encuentran son hombres con quistes, sobre todo morenos y atahualpas. No se merecen otra cosa.


----------



## todoayen (13 Oct 2022)

Bueno si se toma unos chupitos puede volver a casa sola y borracha. Era la idea no?


----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Ni prohibiendo a las putas consiguen sustituirlas. La bigotuda paticorta ispainola es carne de psiquiatra. Ni para un mal polvo valen ya, todo es un drama paranoico en ellas, encima con la ley dando por culo haciendo caso de sus locuras.
> 
> Qué vayan a reclamar a irena montera!



Se han cargado el ocio nocturno.
Salir de fiesta, ya no resulta atractivo para el hombre que era quien pagaba entrada y las copas para ver si caia algún polvo, asi fué hasta 2018/2019.

Ahora ningún hombre se les acerca, pobrecitas, acostumbradas a que todas las noches se les acercaba uno detrás de otro y ahora ninguno,


----------



## SexyVIcky (13 Oct 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Bueno si se toma unos chupitos puede volver a casa sola y borracha. Era la idea no?



Jajaja!!!Pues es verdad


----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225998
> 
> 
> ....y si no me tratas como una princesa pagándolo todo te denuncio.




Por eso estamos solteros @Fargo y a mucha honra, a nuestra edad y sobre los 40 no me apetece encontrarme eso, yo quiero una chorti o chavala de no más de 30 años, delgadita y buenas tetas. Como se que eso es una quimera por eso estoy solo.

Lo que tengo claro es que a una gorda sebosa o a una cuarentona divorciada con hijos no me voy acercar


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> "Busco un hombre que me conquiste"
> 
> Va a conquistar su puta madre.



La única conquista que estoy dispuesto a hacer es la reconquista de Nueva Nueva España libre de rojos y piojos.


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Oct 2022)

Ayer se abrió un hilo aquí de que las discotecas han pasado de moda 
A quién le puede dar sorpresa? 
Normal que los hombres no quieran ir a un sitio donde pagan entrada, cuando en muchos lugares las féminas no, ahí ya empieza la patada a la dignidad, y después no puedes ligar, porque ligar ya es prácticamente delito. 
Y para estar con los colegas te puedes ir a casa de uno de ellos o ir a un bar cualquiera.


----------



## jotace (13 Oct 2022)

Si mirar a una mujer o entrarle es delito porque ellas lo han querido ¿ de que se quejan?

No obstante siguen con el victimismo y le echan las culpas a los hombres, que además de machistas son "altivos".


----------



## Octubrista (13 Oct 2022)

Tal y como describió un amigo lo de salir por ahí (los de 30 a 40) y poner nombre al modo en el que se ve a muchas chicas (de 25 a 35) en "modo periscopio", es decir, grupos de mujeres con el cuello girando de un lado a otro a ver si encuentran objetivo, y éste les hace caso.

Como algunos (casi todos) de mi entorno tenemos pareja consolidada, y salimos así, o tomamos algo en una terraza, notas la decepción y la expresión de sus caras cuando tratan de entablar contacto, y con diplomacia sonríes, y te las quitas de encima.


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Oct 2022)

Mentira

A las tías les siguen entrando más, los hombres son cada vez más huelebragas y se humillan más sin cerebro ninguno, sin pensar que les pueda caer una viogen

Y ellas más endiosadas


----------



## greg_house (13 Oct 2022)

Todo es una mierda, no saben ni
Lo que quieren 

La de 35 flipando, la de 27 en su salsa siendo una puta de mierda hasta que llegue el
Muro


----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Mentira
> 
> A las tías les siguen entrando más, los hombres son cada vez más huelebragas y se humillan más sin cerebro ninguno, sin pensar que les pueda caer una viogen
> 
> Y ellas más endiosadas




Yo creo que no, es un hecho que se constata que los tios cada vez pasan más de ellas


----------



## crash2012 (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La gente ya solo liga por badoo,,tinder y similares , ahora se va a las discotecas o pubs a echar unas copas y verse las caras de lejos, nadie se acerca a nadie, y como los tios no se acerquen pues ellas menos.
> 
> Cada vez salen menos tios..para qué? , y los que salen pasan de todo...
> 
> A esto hay que añadir ciertas leyes que perjudican al ligón tradicional y moscón de discoteca ( esta figura del moscón ya ha desaparecido), y es que las tias te pueden denunciar solo con intentar hablar con ellas y joderte la existencia, asi que a los hombres se les va las ganas y la ilusión del flirteo al menos presencialmente.



Lástima de los 80 y los 90... la verdad es que tal y como está la ley feminazi ahora, no sé quién se va a acercar a hablar con una mujer. Ni loco. Ni borracho. Y es más, ni aunque te paguen por ello.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (13 Oct 2022)

Paso de mujeres , quién necesita esa mierda neurótica es un agujero con patas 

Me la suda los que les pase


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (13 Oct 2022)

La cuerpobotijo española ya sólo sirve para despreciarla y reírse de ella. Lo único que tenía para ofrecer, que era el agujero de corridas, ya no vale nada.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (13 Oct 2022)

Está todo el mundo acojonado, como para acercarse.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

Ahora se quejan porque han conseguido lo que querían, es eso? Lo he entendido bien?


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Oct 2022)

Espero los hombres Españoles fustiguen a las mujeres Españolas con el latigo de su INDIFERENCIA.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Mentira
> 
> A las tías les siguen entrando más,* los hombres son cada vez más huelebragas *y se humillan más sin cerebro ninguno, sin pensar que les pueda caer una viogen
> 
> Y ellas más endiosadas



Si, pero los huelebragas de hombres poco, esos en lugar de generarles atracción les generan rechazo.


----------



## Adelaido (13 Oct 2022)

Me cago en la puta. Pero no querían que las dejásemos? Pero no son ellas las q constantemente nos rechazan?
Q COJONES se han creído estas zorras de mierda?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2022)

_"donde los hombres no se acercan, tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante"_

Mujer viviendo de repente como hemos vivido siempre los hombres

Sólo falta que la llamen a hacer la Mili para tener la experiencia de la vida normal de un hombre.

*¿No os gusta la vida de los hombres?

Pues espera guapi que AÚN OS QUEDA POR EXPERIMENTAR LA VIDA DEL INCEL.*

Las leyes VIOGEN obligan a regresar a rituales de cortejo de burguesía del siglo XIX. Distancia, tacto y mucha paciencia.

*En el siglo XIX la amenaza era el padre con una escopeta de avancarga vengando el honor mancillado de su hija.

En el siglo XXI la amenaza es la máquina VIOGEN.

El Feminismo en el fondo es un regreso a los valores de antaño, por caminos muy extralos pero regreso.*


----------



## greg_house (13 Oct 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Me cago en la puta. Pero no querían que las dejásemos? Pero no son ellas las q constantemente nos rechazan?
> Q COJONES se han creído estas zorras de mierda?



Pronto denuncia por no decirles nada


----------



## Risitas (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me preguntan por el Instagram, y le digo ¿instaque?


----------



## Saco de papas (13 Oct 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> A mi me preguntan por el Instagram, y le digo ¿instaque?



Claro man, quieren ver el bwm, fotos de la piscina en el chalet de la playa, y el ático en central park.

sin eso dónde vas!!!

como te atreves!!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> A mi me preguntan por el Instagram, y le digo ¿instaque?



Yo les mandaba fotos mías tirando con rifles, para espantar a las progres


----------



## bambum (13 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> "Busco un hombre que me conquiste"
> 
> Va a conquistar su puta madre.



Que expresión más marichula. Conquista implica la toma y posesión. Y las mujeres no son objetos. Que rectifique publicamente!!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Oct 2022)

Ahora no vale quejarse ¿No era eso lo que queríais? Pues a disfrutar lo empoderado bigotudas.

Siempre os quedará el prozac, los gatos y el satisfyer.


----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> "donde los hombres no se acercan, tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante"
> 
> Mujer viviendo de repente como hemos vivido siempre los hombres
> 
> ...




Los hombres aún nos hemos acercado o por lo menos asi ha sido siempre .

Pero estas h.d.p feministas por la igualdad no mueven ni un dedo para ligarse a un hombre, luego se quejan que ningún hombre se acerca, joder no queriais igualdad? Acercaros vosotras.. el que algo quiere algo le cuesta..


----------



## PACOJONES (13 Oct 2022)

No se que coño estais hablando si ahora se liga y se folla mas que nunca, lo que pasa es que los que no habeis follado nunca seguis sin hacerlo pero ahora con mas años de experiencia sin follar ,algunos calvos y casi todos con unos cuantos kilos de mas.., y con otras excusas , lo unico en comun y que no ha cambiado es que la culpa siempre es de ellas...

Hace un par de años que si la culpa era de la pandemia, cuando durante el confinamiento muchas tias quedaban directamente en su casa para tomar algo, o cenar y despues follar, mediante aplicaciones de ligue...

Desde hace unos años que si las tacticas de ligue han cambiado ahora con las aplicaciones y todas son unas gordas bigotudas que blablabla y se las va a follar su puta madre...

Esta claro que muchos tios ya pasan de entrarle presencialmente a una tia, pero porque son unos inutiles que ya saben de antemano que la respuesta va a ser que no, y prefieren preservar su orgullo antes que tener que rebajarse para despues tener que soportar una negativa, craso error, asi se pierden muchas oportunidades cuando alguno de los 2 espera que el otro le diga algo y le empiece a hablar, no pasa nada por llevarse una negativa o que te hagan la cobra, los que mas ligan tambien se las llevan, pero a ir en bici se aprende yendo en bici..


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> "donde los hombres no se acercan, tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante"
> 
> Mujer viviendo de repente como hemos vivido siempre los hombres
> 
> ...



Y ni eso siquiera, habiendo "masajistas" o "chicas que buscan amistad" por 60 la media hora a las bigotudas autóctonas que se las queden los moronegros o que se vuelvan tortilleras.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *"donde los hombres no se acercan, tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante"
> 
> Mujer viviendo de repente como hemos vivido siempre los hombres*
> 
> ...



Una que quiso vivir "la experiencia" terminó ingresada en un psiquiátrico porque fue algo traumático.


----------



## ferrys (13 Oct 2022)

Que entren ellas si tanto las inquieta.


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Oct 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Claro man, quieren ver el bwm, fotos de la piscina en el chalet de la playa, y el ático en central park.
> 
> sin eso dónde vas!!!
> 
> como te atreves!!!



this

el instagram es para ver el status y saber si te terminan de descartar o no

para ver el status y el entornito

eso es porque no le gustas, pero igual puedes servir para proveer


----------



## ferrys (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No se que coño estais hablando si ahora se liga y se folla mas que nunca, lo que pasa es que los que no habeis follado nunca seguis sin hacerlo pero ahora con mas años de experiencia sin follar ,algunos calvos y casi todos con unos cuantos kilos de mas.., y con otras excusas , lo unico en comun y que no ha cambiado es que la culpa siempre es de ellas...
> 
> Hace un par de años que si la culpa era de la pandemia, cuando durante el confinamiento muchas tias quedaban directamente en su casa para tomar algo, o cenar y despues follar, mediante aplicaciones de ligue...
> 
> ...



Usted debe de ser muy joven para andar con chiquilladas de esas a estas alturas.


----------



## Snowball (13 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> "donde los hombres no se acercan, tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante"
> 
> Mujer viviendo de repente como hemos vivido siempre los hombres
> 
> ...



Volveremos a tener que pedir la mano al padre?








Por cierto me estoy leyendo el libro y es la BOMBA 

Crearé un hilo cuando lo termine... menudas perlas hipergamicas suelta la señorita Ohara...


----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No se que coño estais hablando si ahora se liga y se folla mas que nunca, lo que pasa es que los que no habeis follado nunca seguis sin hacerlo pero ahora con mas años de experiencia sin follar ,algunos calvos y casi todos con unos cuantos kilos de mas.., y con otras excusas , lo unico en comun y que no ha cambiado es que la culpa siempre es de ellas...
> 
> Hace un par de años que si la culpa era de la pandemia, cuando durante el confinamiento muchas tias quedaban directamente en su casa para tomar algo, o cenar y despues follar, mediante aplicaciones de ligue...
> 
> ...



Ligan y follan los de siempre

El alfa que se lo propone
Y el 80/90% de ellas


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No se que coño estais hablando si ahora se liga y se folla mas que nunca, lo que pasa es que los que no habeis follado nunca seguis sin hacerlo pero ahora con mas años de experiencia sin follar ,algunos calvos y casi todos con unos cuantos kilos de mas.., y con otras excusas , lo unico en comun y que no ha cambiado es que la culpa siempre es de ellas...
> 
> Hace un par de años que si la culpa era de la pandemia, cuando durante el confinamiento muchas tias quedaban directamente en su casa para tomar algo, o cenar y despues follar, mediante aplicaciones de ligue...
> 
> ...


----------



## AntiT0d0 (13 Oct 2022)

Se cree que le van a funcionar los filtros de Instagram en la discoteca.


----------



## PACOJONES (13 Oct 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Usted debe de ser muy joven para andar con chiquilladas de esas a estas alturas.



Mas de cuarenta unos cuantos mas, pero como digo siempre, la edad es mental no fisica, y la capacidad de adaptacion a los nuevos tiempos importa...me cago yo en lo que se ligaba en una discoteca comparado en lo que se liga ahora..ME CAGO


----------



## daniguzmán (13 Oct 2022)

En sus cabezas sonaba real.


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> "donde los hombres no se acercan, tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante"
> 
> Mujer viviendo de repente como hemos vivido siempre los hombres
> 
> ...



Ya las veo dejando caer un guante de seda al suelo


----------



## Adelaido (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Una que quiso vivir "la experiencia" terminó ingresada en un psiquiátrico porque fue algo traumático.



Heze onvre hestava hamadyconano. Thampoquo hez pada thanto.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Oct 2022)

Es sólo que no queremos acabar en prisión. Llámennos locos.


----------



## Desaconsejable (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se lo vengo diciendo a mis pacientes mujeres desde hace un tiempo: el nuevo feminismo os está llevando a que ahora seais vosotras las que tengais que ligar, y aun así, las leyes hacen que los hombres tengan miedo.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## rondo (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No se que coño estais hablando si ahora se liga y se folla mas que nunca, lo que pasa es que los que no habeis follado nunca seguis sin hacerlo pero ahora con mas años de experiencia sin follar ,algunos calvos y casi todos con unos cuantos kilos de mas.., y con otras excusas , lo unico en comun y que no ha cambiado es que la culpa siempre es de ellas...
> 
> Hace un par de años que si la culpa era de la pandemia, cuando durante el confinamiento muchas tias quedaban directamente en su casa para tomar algo, o cenar y despues follar, mediante aplicaciones de ligue...
> 
> ...



Planchabragas incel y comedoritos,próximo que le cae una viogen


----------



## Progretón (13 Oct 2022)

Una metáfora de lo que es ligar con una española.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Mas de cuarenta unos cuantos mas, pero como digo siempre, la edad es mental no fisica, y la capacidad de adaptacion a los nuevos tiempos importa...me cago yo en lo que se ligaba en una discoteca comparado en lo que se liga ahora..ME CAGO



Ahora yo con cuarenta y tantos también ligo mucho mas, pero claro, ahora tengo coche y viviendo propios, trabajo estable, dinero ahorrado, llevo ropa elegante de marca, peluco y cadena de pasta, perfumes de calidad, voy a sitios distinguidos, consumo bebidas caras... y con 20 años, que era un estudiante de mierda sin un duro, mendigaba trabajos para fin de semana y vacaciones en las ETT¨s, iba en una vespino y en transporte público, vivía en mi cuarto de toda la vida en casa de mis padres, llevaba ropa del Alcampo, un Casio, colonia del super, y me iba al Burger King para aprovechar los descuentos que regalaban en la boca del metro, recibía rechazo tras rechazo.


----------



## CaraCortada (13 Oct 2022)

Bueno y que esperaban? Se recoge lo que se siembra. Anda que no les queda comer mierda ni nada, al menos en lo que a mi respecta.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Oct 2022)

Hace más de 10 años que pillé una asiática razonablemente cuerda. Ni ciego de farlopa me arrimo a una Charo neurótica de estas ni a pedirle la hora.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Es sólo que no queremos acabar en prisión. Llámennos locos.



Ni perder nuestros trabajos, ni ser difamados, ni acabar arruinados... llámennos locos.


----------



## grom (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quien se te va a acercar con 35 años?


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> En sus cabezas sonaba real.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226109
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226111
> ...

































No tengo que cambiar yo, tiene que cambiar la realidad y adaptarse a mi!!


----------



## Saco de papas (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ligan y follan los de siempre
> 
> El alfa que se lo propone
> Y el 80/90% de ellas



Si esos no cuentan.. igual que no cuentan las carne de cañón, camareras, limpiadoras y chungas así.

La movida es que hay una masa mayorítaria de mujeres independizadas, funcivagas, administrativas, etc. Tías que han llegado al mercado laboral y quieren ese 10% de maromos brad pit con chalet en Marbella y no hay para todas.

Y su hábitat de folleteo son la morralla de 80% de tíos restantes, no tan guapos, pero muchos de ellos con trabajo estable.

Y estos tíos que antes les tiraban a saco, ya no lo hacen.

Al final se van a quedar todas para vestir santos, el mega ventajón que tenían lo acaban de tirar por la borda.

No tenían la llave del compromiso, y ahora por subnormales, que van a quedar sin la llave del folleteo.

A mí ya me han tirado 2 en éstos últimos meses, algo impensable hace años, y además con prisas.

Es un espectáculo oírlas intentando ligar vendiéndote la moto, son super ridículas.

Es más, me recuerdan a mí cuando empezaba con los filtreos, y ya te digo, oirlas es un espectáculo.

No se puede caer más bajo, no tienen ni puta idea de ligar y además se van ofendidas como siendo conscientes de lo mal que lo hacen ajajajja.


----------



## Tackler (13 Oct 2022)

Me cago en la puta, soy casi enano, mido 1.86


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (13 Oct 2022)

Si no pensaba sembrar odio, debería haber desechado la palabra "enano", que contiene connotaciones discriminatorias graves, es opresivo y atenta contra la dignidad de los colectivos en riesgo, y en su lugar haber utilizado un término ecoresilente, inclusivo, progresista e integrador como puede ser "personas con diversidad de tamaños" y así garantizar su integración de pleno derecho en su discurso

PD: Gracias al curso obligatorio subvencionado por el Ministerio al que acudí voluntariamente, ahora puedo identificar con claridad los lastres que todavía arrastramos como sociedad en nuestra forma de ser, vivir y pensar, y dispongo de las herramientas necesarias para impulsar el cambio definitivo hacia la igualdad real de les persones


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> En sus cabezas sonaba real.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226109
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226111
> ...



Esto les parece bien, pero que Torbe y Ozito se follen pibones les parece horrendo!!


----------



## Vientosolar (13 Oct 2022)

Carnet de hijo de pvta ya para este buen samaritano.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Oct 2022)

Flor, 35 años, con el titular ya no necesito leer más, gracias.


----------



## kikelon (13 Oct 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Te vas a tomar una copa y acabas con un 016 por cualquier loca.



Hilo cerrado en la pole.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Que entren ellas si tanto las inquieta.



Algunas ya lo hacen, a su manera, incluso se ponen pesadas y todo... y como pillen tu número de teléfono, prepárate porque no te van a dar tregua!!

Te lo digo por experiencia, prácticamente yo inventé eso del ghosting, para sacarme a las pelmazas de encima.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Oct 2022)

Tienen tranquilidad y se quejan


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Oct 2022)

jajajajajaja

desconcierto dice....
será que es una vaca o una petarda que se cree los cuentos de hadas de irenita la del chaletazo

que aprenda la dura realidad


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (13 Oct 2022)

Que hace flor con 35 años en una discoteca?¿ 
Encima la hijaputa se pregunta que porque no se le acercan,...  
Las mujeres viven en una realidad distorsionada.


Murray's dijo:


> La gente ya solo liga por badoo,,tinder y similares , ahora se va a las discotecas o pubs a echar unas copas y verse las caras de lejos, nadie se acerca a nadie, y como los tios no se acerquen pues ellas menos.
> 
> Cada vez salen menos tios..para qué? , y los que salen pasan de todo...
> 
> A esto hay que añadir ciertas leyes que perjudican al ligón tradicional y moscón de discoteca ( esta figura del moscón ya ha desaparecido), y es que las tias te pueden denunciar solo con intentar hablar con ellas y joderte la existencia, asi que a los hombres se les va las ganas y la ilusión del flirteo al menos presencialmente.



Yo he llegado a ver hace poco a dos de 20 ligando mientras estaba en la piscina, de estar al lado los dos y que solo hablen, "dame tu mariconagram" y ya, cada uno por su lado y a seguir hablando por la aplicación, y como no tengas rameragram, descartado.
Han creado autenticos automatas con el cerebro destruidito. La sociedad de aquí a unos años va a ser una distopia más exagerada que matrix.


----------



## Lego. (13 Oct 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Te vas a tomar una copa y acabas con un 016 por cualquier loca.




Es acojonante el articulito. Por el titular te crees que ¡por fin! van a reconocer, aunque sólo sea un poco y superficialmente, que se les ha ido la puta olla con el feminismo y que ligar es una actividad de alto riesgo para cualquier varón con sentido común...


PUES NO. No es porque los chavales tengan miedo de ser denunciados con o sin razón. No es porque sepan que serán comparados con los anteriores kilómetros de polla que se han tragado ya casi todas esas chavalas. No es porque sepan que, en caso de intentar una relación, el Estado se gastará millones de euros en incentivar la ruptura traumática de esa relación.

No. Para ese artículo de mierda de esa revista de mierda, el problema es que "los hombres están despistados" y "no saben qué hacer para no molestar"

Anda y que se jodan con sus mohameds y sus satisfyers. Me dan ganas de abrir perfil en esa mierda de revista antifemenina sólo para dejarles un par de videos de escarnio MGTOW que les abran los ojos. Pero no. Que se jodan.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (13 Oct 2022)

Pues parece que ya oficialmente se admite que los hombres no se acercan a las mujeres por las repercusiones legales que podrían tener si se pasan de la raya.


----------



## SrPurpuron (13 Oct 2022)

Se van a volver a poner de moda los conventos


----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Giordano Bruno (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que raro ehhhhh


----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Si esos no cuentan.. igual que no cuentan las carne de cañón, camareras, limpiadoras y chungas así.
> 
> La movida es que hay una masa mayorítaria de mujeres independizadas, funcivagas, administrativas, etc. Tías que han llegado al mercado laboral y quieren ese 10% de maromos brad pit con chalet en Marbella y no hay para todas.
> 
> ...




Lo mejor es ignorarlas o despreciarlas,


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo mejor es ignorarlas o despreciarlas,



No es una opción para los que nos gustan las mujeres...
¿ Has probado en ser más selectivo o es que eres de la acera de enfrente? jojojo


----------



## cerilloprieto (13 Oct 2022)

Con lo aburridas e inútiles que son, voy yo a perder el tiempo en caerles en gracia, por los cojones. La que quiera algo conmigo, que me lo diga por las buenas, que no le voy a meter un corte o un estufido como hacen ellas. Les digo que no me pilla en buen momento, y ya está.

Y si tengo un apretón le digo al amigo @moromierda que me preste su cabra.


----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> No es una opción para los que nos gustan las mujeres...
> ¿ Has probado en ser más selectivo o es que eres de la acera de enfrente? jojojo



No soy de la acera de enfrente, me gustan las mujeres, pero soy muy vago para acercarme y ligarmelas, paso de mover un dedo para captar su atención y contribuir con la burbuja del coño, además no se que hablar con ellas ni valgo para perder el tiempo cuando lo único quiero es follar... me aburren sus conversaciones...

que no ligo? Bueno pues me la suda cosas peores hay en la vida, llevo asi tiempo y aqui sigo


----------



## Chatarrero (13 Oct 2022)

Yo, en calidad de secretario adjunto al Excmo. Presidente de la Asociación Nacional de Víctimas de la Alopecia Precoz y como Vocal con Derecho a Pataleta de la Federación de Asociaciones de Afectados por el Síndrome de Hiperactividad de las Glándulas Salivales, le conmino para que, en horas 24, se retracte públicamente de sus ofensivas manifestaciones para con nuestros afiliados y simpatizantes. He dicho.


----------



## Turbocalbo (13 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> "Busco un hombre que me conquiste"
> 
> Va a conquistar su puta madre.



la mugera porquyolovaguista Española es un ser de luz sagrado, 
porque tiene el embrujo de la *sagra* incrustado en el adn, 
si no las conquistan es porque nadie quiere arriesgarse a conquistar la sagra, porque como todo el mundo sabe,
ese entorno es una de las mayores podredumbres de España. 
Gente que vive de subsidios sociales a tutiplén, y si vais a hacia los pueblos de Toledo inmediatos a Parla es peor.

Chozas de Canales es uno de los lugares más perturbadores que conozco. En realidad toda la comarca de la Sagra.

Impacta la cantidad de negros que hay, tienen la plaza del pueblo tomada. Hay uno que lleva la mano en la oreja y simula tener un móvil y hablar con alguien.

Una vez que estaba en el ayuntamiento, un negro pedía audiencia con el alcalde en el mostrador. ¿Pa qué le quieres? Le decían, y el negro que era muy importante, que tenía que hablar con el alcalde, y venga y dale. Sale el alcalde y ve el tinglado y le dice al negro que qué cojones quiere. Y el negro, todo solemne, le dice que es el encargado de comunicarle que un ministro de su país va a visitar el pueblo. Todo Dios allí descojonandose, y el negro to serio, que sí, que iba a ir un ministro de su país al pueblo a visitar a sus compatriotas y que había que recibirle con honores. Y el alcalde tratando de quitarse al negro de encima, venga, venga, pues que me mande una carta y ya veremos si no hay que llamar también a un ministro nuestro, venga, venga, haz el favor. Luego resultó que era un hijo de un jefe de una tribu.

Por no hablar de las dos urbanizaciones enormes que hay a cada lado del pueblo con casas a mitad de construir muchas de ellas y muchos enganches de luz ilegales y mierda a tutiplén en los ¿jardines?. Y todo eso en medio de esos secarrales infames, es un lugar sólo apto para masturbarse o suicidarse.

Estoy harto de decir que la zona norte de Toledo y Parla y sus alrededores son una zona extraña. Es un lugar raro que trasmite sensaciones raras. Pueblos llenos de urbanizaciones en medio de la nada, medio vacías, aceras sin árboles, chalet abandonados o con puertas y ventanas tapiadas junto a otros bien cuidados. Gente extraña, negros deambulando sin oficio ni beneficio, paisanos con sus Ebros sin capota y la cuba de sulfatar las viñas, putas de saldo que ya no son competitivas en Madrí, moros, moros a tutiplén con las moras cubiertas de pies a cebeza. Páramos infinitos, cielos inmensos que te aplastan y te recuerdan que solo eres un simple mortal.
Hay algo en esa tierra que perturba el alma, los que hemos estado allí lo sabemos, aunque no sepamos qué es.
El alma y el cuerpo, hay una cantidad enorme de cáncer y esquizofrenia, más que en ninguna otra parte de España.

El ambiente perturba el alma y la tierra se alimenta de sus cuerpos. Está maldita.

Decía José Antonio Primo de Rivera que los castellanos conquistaron el mundo porque no tenían otra opción, quien haya vivido en Toledo Norte sabe que esto es un dogma de fe.

Es una tierra de desdicha. Desdicha mala...

Siempre que hay un secuestro en Madrí, no sé el porqué pero si la cosa sale mal, el cadáver lo encuentra semienterrado en la Sagra, escarbado por unos perros de caza o en alguna antigua fábrica de ladrillos de esa maldita zona.

Esa zona esta maldita. Los perros huyen espantados por el hedor a muerte y sin embargo la tierra engulle desdicha. Pide desdicha.

Siempre galgos, porque allá no hay más que galgos, y a montones abandonados.
Colgados, ahorcados, devorados por las pulgas mientras todavía sigue fluyendo la mierda de sus tripas por el tronco que les sirve de patíbulo. Cae la tarde; se va poniendo el sol... Los lugareños, apestando a sudor, dejan de un lado sus aperos y se dirigen a la taberna a gastarse el jornal en vino tinto.

Y cuando sopla el aire, el solano, que es el único aire que allí recorre los llanos y que además les seca la ropa, cuando éste corre se puede oír los lamentos de la almas de los oriundos que calladamente agonizan e impregnan el ambiente de dolor y fatigas. En verano el calor te achicharra como si del mismo infierno se tratase, y en invierno castañean los dientes y el moquillo cae de la nariz. No hay mujeres guapas, solo viejas y extranjeras. No cantan los pájaros, no hay sombras de árboles porque no hay árboles, ni pájaros que se posen. Todo es desasosiego y una extraña sensación de angustia.

Por la noche en verano no refresca jamaś y oyes a las chicharras cantar con su monótono canto hasta volverte loco. Y se oyen cantos de pájaros pero sólo de perdices ya que no hay otras aves, perdices sí que hay en muchísima abundancia, y también muchos conejos. Infinidad de conejos atropellados se ven en las cunetas.

Y los contenedores de la Maersk reciclados para vivienda con un tinajón enorme de cemento al lado para tener agua son todo un clásico.

Siempre creí que yo era uno, indivisible. Pero la Sagra me desdobló, fue allí donde pude comprobar que no era uno, sino dos. Un cuerpo y un alma que formaban un conjunto. Recuerdo como al pisar esa maldita tierra quiso arrebatarme mi alma. Y juro por Dios que noté como se me escapaba del cuerpo y era engullida por aquel lugar. Pero la atrapé y pude mantenerla unida a mi cuerpo, no me extraña que la gente del lugar hayan perdido todos la cabeza. Esa tierra te vacía, que roba el ser espiritual y mantiene el 
cuerpo orgánico, que deambulan por las urbanizaciones sin brillo en las miradas.

Levantas el lomo, el azadón al lado y respiras y el aire te quema las entrañas de miseria y el hedor es más profundo que la mismísima náusea.

Conejos con mixomatosis, perdices de granjas que sueltan para que escapen y en su huida mueran. Galgos famélicos, tiñosos, muertos de frío o de miedo que no paran de temblar. Estos son los tres animales que habitan esa tierra, una tierra seca que niega el agua. La antesala al infierno de Dante.

Por eso su vino es tan fuerte, porque se hace con el sufrimiento de los que trabajan la tierra. Un vino con regusto a polvo, amargo, áspero al paladar, que emborracha y hace mal vino en los que lo beben. Sacando lo peor de cada uno. Es la sangre maldita del lugar, beber ese brebaje es como probar la sangre de un vampiro.
Denominación de origen Méntrida. Si lo veis por ahí no lo probéis, bueno, haced lo que queráis, pero que sepáis que son las lagrimas de esa gente que vive atrapada en un universo paralelo.

Una tierra yerma, estéril que aúlla de dolor, la sangre derramándose en la sementera. No lloverá en meses. Oscurece y el paisano camina entre los cipreses... ¿Quedará algún mendrugo de pan de ayer? La noche abrasa, el regreso duele.

¿Y los olivos? Siempre enfermos, siempre afectados. Solía preguntar por cortesía a los lugareños que qué tal hogaño la cosecha. Y siempre, siempre, pasaba algo al olivo. Cuando no les pica la mosca, no llueve; cuando llueve, les entra repilo; o las heladas tiran el fruto o la sequía no da rendimiento de aceite. Siempre están enfermos o afectados, son como un reflejo de sus dueños. Cuando hay mucha producción, baja el precio. Si no dan nada, sube el precio del aceite. Cuando no es granizo, es la tuberculosis del olivo. Si un año les pagan pronto la subvención, ese año los rumanos y gitanos arrasan los olivares. Siempre, siempre tiene algo malo. No he visto árbol más sufrido que los olivos de esa zona. Y con que orgullo te cuentan sus enfermedades los agricultores, parece que están deseando que les preguntes para empezar a quejarse amargamente de su existencia.
No se si serán fuerzas telúricas o arcanos secretos, pero en esa zona el número de niños subnormales es llamativo. Cuando me la recorrí, raro era el día que alguien no me confesaba que tenía un hijo en un colegio especial, o una hija con paga, o algún ser de luz en la familia. Llegué a pensar que los hombres de allí son estériles y que es el mismísimo Belcebú el que engendra en sus mujeres esos abominables seres. Preñando la región de mongolismo y atraso.

Los oriundos de La Sagra jamás te dirán lo que piensan. Para ellas decir lo que piensan es el mayor pecado que existe. Mayor que el incesto o el asesinato. Si agarras a un sagreño, lo atas a un sillón, le arrancas una muela con unas tenazas oxidadas a lo vivo y el preguntas si le duele... pues te dirá que no.

El sagreño es celoso de sus pensamientos. Sin embargo si ves a dos sagreños juntándose al azar por la calle es fácil adivinar lo que se dicen el uno al otro: Se mienten.

Porque mentir es su deporte comarcal. No hacen sino manipular a los otros mintiéndoles para sonsacarles. "Sacar mentira por verdad" como dicen ellos. Se creen muy astutos con el forastero y no se dan cuenta de que en realidad quedan como unos cretinos.

Sus relaciones humanas son antinaturales, artificiales, extrañísimas. No saben lo que es la espontaneidad, la sinceridad, el trato abierto, cercano, cálido y franco. Y ni lo quieren saber.

Las casas de los muchos moros que ves allí tampoco son nada halagüeñas. Ves un pequeño bloque de tres pisos en tres plantas y ves que hay tres antenas parabólicas y la cerradura de la entrada rota desde hace años y que nadie la arregla. Los buzones de los moros tienen garrapateado un nombre con rotulador y nada más. Es desolador.
Gente que por las tardes apuran los vinos antes de ir al puticlub de Valmojado o al del Lucio en Maqueda.

Ancianos que van a labrar viñas en tractores que se fabricaron cuando aún vivía Franco. Gestos huraños en sus curtidos rostros.

La mayor parte de los campos de cultivo están yermos y llenos de malas yerbas.

Cardos seteros por doquier pero no se os ocurra recoger setas de cardo. Las setas absorben muchos tóxicos y a saber qué comes. En una ocasión recogí un montón de setas de cardo en el interior de la rotonda de acceso a la autovía en Santa Cruz de Retamar y la diarrea que tuve fue histórica.

Ancianos de pinta siniestra que van a misa todos los domingos. Vestidos de negro y con rostro lleno de amargura, soberbia y desesperación. Agarran los rosarios fuertemente en sus a vez temblorosos dedos.

No os acerqueis a la Sagra, 
ni a sus retoñas hijos míos
Tan cerca de Madrid, tan lejos de Dios.


----------



## PACOJONES (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahora yo con cuarenta y tantos también ligo mucho mas, pero claro, ahora tengo coche y viviendo propios, trabajo estable, dinero ahorrado, llevo ropa elegante de marca, peluco y cadena de pasta, perfumes de calidad, voy a sitios distinguidos, consumo bebidas caras... y con 20 años, que era un estudiante de mierda sin un duro, mendigaba trabajos para fin de semana y vacaciones en las ETT¨s, iba en una vespino y en transporte público, vivía en mi cuarto de toda la vida en casa de mis padres, llevaba ropa del Alcampo, un Casio, colonia del super, y me iba al Burger King para aprovechar los descuentos que regalaban en la boca del metro, recibía rechazo tras rechazo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226129



Que me quieres decir con esto que follas porque eres un pagafantas? No es mi caso lo siento


----------



## Radd19 (13 Oct 2022)

Yo lo que saco en claro del artículo es que se está perdiendo el ligar en el ocio nocturno, y por tanto de manera presencial.
Y cada vez la gente más dependiente de ligar por las app, facebook, Instagram,,etc
O sea todo más impersonal donde solo cuentan las apariencias en un mundo virtual e irreal.
Luego meten la pulla contra los hombres en el artículo porque eso es lo que vende.


----------



## klausmaria (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Los hombres tienen una actitud altiva y ni de les acercan*



No es altivez, es miedo.


----------



## Abrojo (13 Oct 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Está sucediendo.



La Gran Renuncia es esto


----------



## OxHxKx (13 Oct 2022)

Que se vayan para su p. casa solas y borrachas !!

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FilibustHero (13 Oct 2022)

Año 2025. Policía de género en bar de copas

- A ver, usted. _Caballero_.
- ¿qué? ¿yo?
- Sí, ustec, ¿que es lo que está haciendo?
- ¿yo? nada, tomando una copa con mi colega pero no estoy haciendo nada más. Ni miro a nadie ni nada.
- Exacto: queda detenido por altivez alevosa y pasotismo de género. Todo lo que _no haga_ podrá ser usado en su contra.


----------



## nelsoncito (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No se que coño estais hablando si ahora se liga y se folla mas que nunca, lo que pasa es que los que no habeis follado nunca seguis sin hacerlo pero ahora con mas años de experiencia sin follar ,algunos calvos y casi todos con unos cuantos kilos de mas.., y con otras excusas , lo unico en comun y que no ha cambiado es que la culpa siempre es de ellas...
> 
> Hace un par de años que si la culpa era de la pandemia, cuando durante el confinamiento muchas tias quedaban directamente en su casa para tomar algo, o cenar y despues follar, mediante aplicaciones de ligue...
> 
> ...



Gilipollas.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahora se quejan porque han conseguido lo que querían, es eso? Lo he entendido bien?



Sí.
Lo has comprendido bien.
Por eso no les hacemos caso, por locas y taradas.

Ya no sirven ni para follar.
Literal.

Estas imbécilas profundas se creían que "prohibiendo las putas conseguiremos que nos adoren gñiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii".
Muajuajuajuajua.
Soledad les espera.
Y gatos y lexatin.


----------



## FOYETE (13 Oct 2022)

Las tias en las discotecas se creen diosas.
A mí personalmente me parece denigrante y deshonroso intentar ligar a una de estas bigotudas paticortas endiosadas.

Que os foyen putas bigotudas, los gatos y antidepresivos es vuestro futuro. A MAMARLA!!


----------



## reconvertido (13 Oct 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Hace más de 10 años que pillé una asiática razonablemente cuerda. Ni ciego de farlopa me arrimo a una Charo neurótica de estas ni a pedirle la hora.



¿Dónde la pillaste y de qué país es?


----------



## reconvertido (13 Oct 2022)

Los pongo.
Los gatos y el lexatin.


----------



## Cognome (13 Oct 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Puta mierda que yo solo veo lo contrario: betas arrastrados y mariconísimos por todas partes y ellas dándoles de comer de sus manos descojonadas.



Debe ser artículo manipulado, para que todavía se arrastren más y los desprecien más, si no no se entiende.


----------



## Euron G. (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>




Que ascazo de tetas joder.


----------



## Indiferencia (13 Oct 2022)

Me alegro.

Se acabó que ellas se sientan las reinas de la noches.

"Chicas. No os sentís como las protagonistas de Sexo en Nueva yooooork"???

ERES DE ALBACETE PUTA.


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo creo que no, es un hecho que se constata que los tios cada vez pasan más de ellas



ya tenemos colgada la medalla de, hoy paso de las españolas mas que ayer pero menos que mañana


----------



## Punitivum (13 Oct 2022)

Porque una petarda es ignorada ya echamos las campanas al vuelo?
Ojalá fuese algo generalizado, pero esta noticia es la excepción y no la regla, por desgracia. 
Los hombres siguen arrastrándose por un coño, como siempre.
La concienciación contra el femi totalitarismo ocurre aquí entre nosotros, pero no ha llegado a la calle. Los hombres siguen votando a los de siempre y masturbándose con el Barcelona y el Real Madrid. La mayoría de hombres no sabe ni quiere saber en qué país viven.


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los hombres aún nos hemos acercado o por lo menos asi ha sido siempre .
> 
> Pero estas h.d.p feministas por la igualdad no mueven ni un dedo para ligarse a un hombre, luego se quejan que ningún hombre se acerca, joder no queriais igualdad? Acercaros vosotras.. el que algo quiere algo le cuesta..



acabaremos como en alemania, que se acercan ellas, los alemanes dicen si ellas quieren algo que se lo curren


----------



## burbuje (13 Oct 2022)

Los problemas de las mujeres no son mis problemas.


----------



## DarkNight (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En resumen, MUJERES INCEL que no follan nada y odian a los hombres. A joderse Charos


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Hace más de 10 años que pillé una asiática razonablemente cuerda. Ni ciego de farlopa me arrimo a una Charo neurótica de estas ni a pedirle la hora.



ni se te ocurra soltarla


----------



## burbuje (13 Oct 2022)

"Por si las dudas, Flor es una mujer atractiva, independiente, abierta, extrovertida. No le hace ascos a una relación de una noche si es que las cosas vienen así. Pero nada, que no hay manera."

Joder, qué ilusión, meterla en una carruselera polifollada.
Como mucho que me invite a un cubata y la jijijeo un poco antes de darle puerta.


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Si esos no cuentan.. igual que no cuentan las carne de cañón, camareras, limpiadoras y chungas así.
> 
> La movida es que hay una masa mayorítaria de mujeres independizadas, funcivagas, administrativas, etc. Tías que han llegado al mercado laboral y quieren ese 10% de maromos brad pit con chalet en Marbella y no hay para todas.
> 
> ...



ponlas en la friend zone o huye


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, soy casi enano, mido 1.86



ponte taconazo de plataforma o algo


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Algunas ya lo hacen, a su manera, incluso se ponen pesadas y todo... y como pillen tu número de teléfono, prepárate porque no te van a dar tregua!!
> 
> Te lo digo por experiencia, prácticamente yo inventé eso del ghosting, para sacarme a las pelmazas de encima.



algunas son agresivas a un compi curro una segun los presentaron le cogio el movil al compi y le puso su numero alli mismo


----------



## Vientosolar (13 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya tenemos colgada la medalla de, hoy paso de las españolas mas que ayer pero menos que mañana



Comandante Visaman, informe de novedades sobre la real plaza de Madrid.


----------



## Euron G. (13 Oct 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Flor es una mujer atractiva, independiente, abierta, extrovertida.



Los eufemismos de las mujeres son los mejores de todos. Cuánta abyección


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> la mugera porquyolovaguista Española es un ser de luz sagrado,
> porque tiene el embrujo de la *sagra* incrustado en el adn,
> si no las conquistan es porque nadie quiere arriesgarse a conquistar la sagra, porque como todo el mundo sabe,
> ese entorno es una de las mayores podredumbres de España.
> ...



nukeemos la sagra caguentoooooooo


----------



## El Mercader (13 Oct 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Te vas a tomar una copa y acabas con un 016 por cualquier loca.



Año 2006: Le entro a un tía de unos 25 tacos en un bar. Una rubita con ojos verdes guapa. Bajita.

1) La tía me da carrete, empezamos a jijear y al rato nos besamos....
2) Después de tres copas me dice que vayamos al cuarto de baño.
3) En la cabina del cuarto de baño, se sube la falda y me dice: Mira!!
4) Le digo que tiene un tanga muy bonito y unas buenas piernas, y ella me dice,* Que no es eso coño, que mires!*
5) ¿El qué? y me dice: el moratón que tengo en las piernas, *me lo ha echo mi novio. Mi novio me da palizas.*.. 
6) Le digo: Bueno, que mal hombre, etc. La intento meter mano y me sujeta las manos y me dice: Ahora me vas a escuchar.
7) Me suelta una chapa de diez minutos sobre su novio maltratador.
8) Me intento largar y me dice: *Todos sois unos hijos de puta!!! Me vas a escuchar?*
9) Le digo: Paso, me voy. y me dice: *Si no me escuchas voy a gritar y a decir que me estás violando*.... 
10) La escucho durante 30 minutos (la tía se pone a llorar). La tranquilizo, salgo cagando hostias. Se lo digo a mi amigo y nos vamos. Pillamos un taxi...

Resultado: Desde aquel entonces no me he vuelto a quedarme con una tía sola en bar.
Ya estoy casado, pero si volviera a tener 30 tacos, me dedico a solo irme de putas.


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Comandante Visaman, informe de novedades sobre la real plaza de Madrid.



la nueva tendencia masculina es la contemplacion femenina de chortinas de carne prieta only con vistas aaposterior p... al resto que les den


----------



## burbuje (13 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Los eufemismos de las mujeres son los mejores de todos. Cuánta abyección



P asional
U nica
T raviesa
A bierta


----------



## Vientosolar (13 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la nueva tendencia masculina es la contemplacion femenina de chortinas de carne prieta only con vistas aaposterior p... al resto que les den



Observo tranquilizado que todavía quedan hombres en la zona centro.


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Año 2006: Le entro a un tía de unos 25 tacos en un bar. Una rubita con ojos verdes guapa. Bajita.
> 
> 1) La tía me da carrete, empezamos a jijear y al rato nos besamos....
> 2) Después de tres copas me dice que vayamos al cuarto de baño.
> ...



la tuya te miro saco el revolver y te dijo ''verdad que me vas a alegrar la vida? y tu dijiste yes baybi yes''


----------



## CuervoDrogado (13 Oct 2022)

eso querian no??? pa rato les voy detras a una de estas perdonavidas encima menos en una discoteca


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Oct 2022)

Esos son los que sólo van a por modelos. Pobres mujeres más guapas de la media, sólo se les acercan crancos y viejos. Es mejor ser normal, tienes más acceso a los tíos que valen la pena. Como esos ya son guapos, no necesitan a una modelo para paliar complejos.



Antiparticula dijo:


> "Busco un hombre que me conquiste"
> 
> Va a conquistar su puta madre.



¿Qué tiene, 15 años? Yo comprendo eso en la primera relación, cuando se es adolescente. Ahí las chicas tienen miedo y no se lanzan, los chicos no tienen miedo y van a por todas. Pero a las edades de la tipa con la que abre post el OP, ya es para lanzarse ella a por el chico que le guste y no esperar como si fuese una quinceañera. Vergüenza ajena me da la gente que siguen actuando como adolescentes teniendo +30.


----------



## Vientosolar (13 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Esos son los que sólo van a por modelos. Pobres mujeres más guapas de la media, sólo se les acercan crancos y viejos. Es mejor ser normal, tienes más acceso a los tíos que valen la pena. Como esos ya son guapos, no necesitan a una modelo para paliar complejos.



Eso no es cierto. Los crancos, viejos y ricos hacen eso. Los demás onvres vamos a por lo que podemos. Yo no necesito paliar complejos (ni soy cranco ni calvo), estuve casado con una modelo, pero no por serlo, y mi criterio es que la mujer me guste y que se deje acercar, lo cual con españolas no ocurre jamás. Porque siempre ellas no son como las demás, ni tan bordes, ni tan “no sé lo que quiero”, ni tan “no me conformo con menos de Brad Pitt“, pero al final, si son igual que todas las demás.


----------



## petro6 (13 Oct 2022)

Hacen cierto el dicho de "cuidado con lo que deseas, no vaya a ser que se cumpla". Que la sigan chupando,


----------



## Elcyber (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QUE SE JODAN!!!!!


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por qué nombre figurado?
Es un secreto diplomático?
Está en juego la seguridad del planeta?
Interesa a alguna superpotencia lo que le pase a esa señora?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Oct 2022)

Es usted un romantico.


----------



## Vientosolar (13 Oct 2022)

Eso se lo dicen a todos los que no les interesan. “Ahora no estoy preparada para una relación”. Y lo que se observa es que les interesan los malotes. Que, claro, les salen siempre rana. Por muy “ahora no estoy preparada para una relación”, si aparece uno que las hace mojar, les abren las patas ese mismo día.

A ver, el tema es que las mujeres son más simples que el mecanismo de un chupete: parecen complicadísimas si prestas atención a lo que dicen. Pero si te fijas en lo que hacen, son muy sencillas de entender. Son hipergámicas, y solamente les interesa el 5% de los hombres, o como mucho, el 10%. Como la sociedad no está organizada en harenes, pues no hay machos alfa para todas, y en vez de pensar con realismo, mirarse al espejo y encontrar su sitio, y como desde los gobiernos se les infla el ego a lo bestia, pues deciden huir hacia adelante y seguir buscando el macho alfa que merecen por sus ovarios morenos. Y no hay para todas.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Oct 2022)

No se de que se quejan, se han librado de la masculinidad tóxica.

Verás cuando se libren de la electricidad tóxica, la ingeniería tóxica, la fontanería tóxica, la agricultura tóxica, etc etc.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Oct 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Todo es una mierda, no saben ni
> Lo no que quieren
> 
> La de 35 flipando, la de 27 en su salsa siendo una puta de mierda hasta que llegue el
> Muro



Los 35 son los nuevos 18.


----------



## Maestro Panda (13 Oct 2022)

Es que para que una tía que vale una mierda me mire de arriba abajo como si fuera una mierda mientras me pone cara de oler mierda pues mejor me quedo en casa y paso de ella como de la mierda.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (13 Oct 2022)

Yo lo noto cuando salgo de fiesta, miras a tu alrededor y no liga ni Dios desde hace años, cada vez es mayor la tendencia, cuesta mucho ver a 2 personas besándose por ahí de noche.

Sobre lo de hablarle a las que hay presentes... pues pufff menudos egos ves o rechazos te llevas, la mayoría son secas o ni contestan a lo que dices, te miran mal y ya. Alguna hay que te sigue el rollo pero son muy pocas. Las que sabes que tienen interés en ti hacen lo que comentan ahí en el artículo, se te acercan pero jamás te inician ellas la conversación, si lo haces tú pues tal vez consigas algo, de hecho si no quieres perder el tiempo y ser humillado ve sólo a por estas...


----------



## chusto (13 Oct 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Está sucediendo.



En español se diria "ESTA PASANDO". Lo que usas es una traduccion muy directa y mala del ingles.


----------



## Memoria (13 Oct 2022)

Unas bolsas de doritos y cocacola compradas en la gasolinera; sills gamer, PC más Twitch y YouTube de fondo con los cascos el sabado noche


----------



## burbuje (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahora yo con cuarenta y tantos también ligo mucho mas, pero claro, ahora tengo coche y viviendo propios, trabajo estable, dinero ahorrado, llevo ropa elegante de marca, peluco y cadena de pasta, perfumes de calidad, voy a sitios distinguidos, consumo bebidas caras... y con 20 años, que era un estudiante de mierda sin un duro, mendigaba trabajos para fin de semana y vacaciones en las ETT¨s, iba en una vespino y en transporte público, vivía en mi cuarto de toda la vida en casa de mis padres, llevaba ropa del Alcampo, un Casio, colonia del super, y me iba al Burger King para aprovechar los descuentos que regalaban en la boca del metro, recibía rechazo tras rechazo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226129



+1

Ahora con 40, seguro de mi mismo, un buen curro... Soy yo el que tiene que espantar pesadas DE MIERDA.
Estoy casado y no quiero amantes, pero si las quisiera las tendría, básicamente porque así me lo han hecho saber. Con 20 años no me comía una puta mierda. Ahora tengo que aguantar petardas que se creen que les gusta su tonteo.

Lo que pasa es que aunque me quedara soltero otra vez, tampoco me las follaría ya. Es demasiado tarde, no me arrimo a una mujer del 2022 ni loco. Ni para follar si estuviera soltero.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Oct 2022)

grom dijo:


> Quien se te va a acercar con 35 años?



El abuelo Cebolleta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Oct 2022)

Yo me quedare siempre con el ligoteo a la vieja usanza aunque ya este pasado de moda, y los que han nacido al albur de internet y las redes sociales, es logico que no lo entiendan, pero los que ibamos a las discotecas con el objetivo principal de intentar ligar, o mejor dicho, "mojar", nos lo teniamos que montar de otra manera.

Recuerdo aquellos instantes previos en que tenias que armarte de valor para entrarle a una titi que te gustase, o cuando andabas ya medio ciego y le atacabas a la desesperada a todo lo que se moviera. Generalmente en la mayoria de ocasiones la cosa terminaba en fracaso, pero aquella ilusion de cuando te duchabas y vestias antes de reunirte con los colegas para salir de marcha pensando que de esa noche no pasaba, ya simplemente por eso, todo lo demas merecia la pena.



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tras la tipica sesion playera, la ducha reparadora de aguita templadita tirando a fria, y ya con el frescor del caribe, ponerse guapeton para salir de marcha. Quedando con los colegas en el bar de siempre a tomarse la primera antes de lanzarse a la aventura. Las nenas esperando en las discotecas con sus minifalditas luciendo bien morenitas, esperando por un desconocido seductor que no haria falta que le regalase una flor. Bastaria con echarle una sonrisa y el morro suficiente para demostrarle como se baila. Con un poco de suerte, la noche tambien acabaria en la playa, y como prueba irrefutable, las bragas de la chavala, para echar la ultima copichuela celebrandolo con la peña. Ese era el plan ideal de cualquier verano, donde el Italo Disco era la mejor musica para pillar cacho.





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La pista de baile era como una especie de pequeño bosque de rostros sin nombre, entre una neblina de toda clase de humos y sudores propios del ambiente. Buscando como un cazador acechando a su presa, intuyendose mutuamente sus respectivas presencias, de repente, entre la musica y las conversaciones indescifrables, entre vasos de tubo balanceandose al compas, dos miradas alcanzaban a encontrarse. Como si por un instante todo se detuviese entre ellos, y se formase un invisible pasillo de atraccion y deseo. Los ojos como imanes, hablaban por si solos, la musica pasaba a transformarse en testigo complice de algo que para el resto de la gente estaba pasando totalmente desapercibido. Y llegaba el momento de esa clase especial de enamoramiento que surgia sin necesidad siquiera de aproximacion. Tan intenso, que no necesitaba durar mas de lo que durase la cancion para que la noche hubiese sido todo un exito.


----------



## Luis GA (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los podemitas son unos mariquitas yo me he follado de un 7.5 para arriba y sin mentir bartenders de centro medio día, chicas sentadas en la plaza de una iglesia en un banco y yo en otro, chicas del gym, chicas de Tinder, de Badoo, la chica que se iba a follar un amigo Brasileño por su cumple robada por mí (brasileña hembra culo sabroso) rusas, modabas, negras que parecían modelos (civiles sin pagar nada) resumo que todos esos son mariquitas. Eso sí, nunca me he follado a una rumana, lo tengo que intentar. Las veo todas culocarpetas.


----------



## burbuje (13 Oct 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Los 35 son los nuevos 18.



En edad mental y poder adquisitivo? Sin duda!


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> +1
> 
> Ahora con 40, seguro de mi mismo, un buen curro... Soy yo el que tiene que espantar pesadas DE MIERDA.
> Estoy casado y no quiero amantes, pero si las quisiera las tendría, básicamente porque así me lo han hecho saber. Con 20 años no me comía una puta mierda. Ahora tengo que aguantar petardas que se creen que les gusta su tonteo.
> ...



y tu mujer besa el suelo que pisas o es como todas?


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Oct 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Dónde la pillaste y de qué país es?



China, en la biblioteca de Libreros en Salamanca.


----------



## burbuje (13 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y tu mujer besa el suelo que pisas o es como todas?



Mi mujer bastante bien, la verdad. En lo importante es casi perfecta (ahorrar, vida sencilla, no sale por ahi con amigas...).
En ese sentido tengo un pilar de puta madre.
No deja de ser una mujer, más sentimental e irracional que un hombre, e insegura, pero en cuanto a cabeza bien amueblada para formar un hogar es de lo mejor que he visto.
Solmente tiene facebook y casi ni lo toca, suda de los likes 100%, no pone fotos, no pide viajes, no pide ropa ni joyas... 

Al tener críos las cosas son menos color rosa, pero ahí estamos, aguantando bien.


----------



## Espartano27 (13 Oct 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Jajaja!!!Pues es verdad



Brutal attention whore con las tetas operadas, patada y al arcen


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (13 Oct 2022)

Sigo pensando que tantos mensajes en contra de las mujeres es una campaña orquestada por homosexuales. Están haciendo proselitismo...jajaja

Al igual que los varones hay mujeres buenas, malas y regulares....


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Oct 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Sigo pensando que tantos mensajes en contra de las mujeres es una campaña orquestada por homosexuales. Están haciendo proselitismo...jajaja
> 
> Al igual que los varones hay mujeres buenas, malas y regulares....



El foro está LLENO de maricones podemitas y encima tienen multis. Si lees los mensajes de este hilo atentamente, varios parecen producto de la misma persona, usando varias cuentas. Contesta a los posts con cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el mensaje en sí. Del tipo: ¿Qué hora es? Manzanas traigo 

Las lesbianas hacen lo mismo con los mensajes feminazis dirigidos a mujeres, ya sea en persona u online. Debe ser muy triste la vida del gay y de la lesbiana. Se saben en una minoría tan pequeña, que están condenados a pasar la vida solos. Sólo les queda la esperanza de "convertir" al heterosexual, como quien se convierte de una religión a otra, o pasa de ateo a creyente. Pobres, no saben que eso no es posible, van a seguir solos y sin acceso a heteros. Así acaban desarrollando trastorno esquizoide, psicosis o algo peor. Negar la realidad no es bueno. Imagino que de ahí viene el suicidio temprano de estas personas y por qué es raro que lleguen a viejos.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Oct 2022)

Hoy me ha pasado una cosa curiosa en el centro de Madrid.

Hacia bastante calor y me paro en una terraza paco por la zona de Bilbao, en la mesa de al lado, viene y se sienta una parejita, el tio en fin, un "macho deconstruido" de esos, la tia una pava con un top blanco sin sujetador, que dejaba ver perfectamente los pezones al detalle. Me quedé mirándola a las tetas (entiendo que si va a así es porque le mola enseñar, asi que que mas dá).

Se repatinga y saca pecho, obviamente todos los tios de la terraza captan la señal y la tia no se corta. Llevaba gafas de sol y no se le podia ver la mirada, pero vaya, que se exhibía a conciencia mientras disimulaba hablando con su pagafantas.

En fin, que me dio pena por el chaval porque yo me sentiria humillado si voy con una tia aunque no sea mi novia y se empieza a exhibir como un pavo real a los tios de los alrededores.

Meteorito. Por favor.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Oct 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> China, en la biblioteca de Libreros en Salamanca.



Joder, ¿cómo cojones se puede ligar en una biblioteca?


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Oct 2022)

Sólo la de 35 años va llorando por las esquinas, las veinteañeras están encantadas de la vida.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Oct 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Joder, ¿cómo cojones se puede ligar en una biblioteca?



Te sientas al lado, saludas, y el resto va rodado. Un café para descansar, una charla, ¿que haces aquí? ¿que estudias?

Joder, no hace falta ser 100tifiko.


----------



## Black Jack (13 Oct 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Ojalá fuera cierto



Lo es. Nosotros nos hemos encontrado el percal ya maduritos y nos cuesta cambiar o entender el cambio, pero estos lo han mamado de pequeños y se han cansado del juego, y la clave realmente no está en los tíos que van de fiesta y no entran a las tías, eso solo es un síntoma, el problema es que los tíos normales YA NO SALEN DE FIESTA. No les compensa: caro, tías esquizos que van de feministas pero que quieren que las conquistes, aburrido, peligroso... De fiesta ya solo salen los borrachos, los farloperos y los panchos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Oct 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Joder, ¿cómo cojones se puede ligar en una biblioteca?



Es una fantasía paranoide de otro de los comedoritos incels maricones de armario eterno con multicuentas del foro. Ni caso.


----------



## rsaca (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## PACOJONES (13 Oct 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> SI.
> 
> El pagafantas está jodiendo al resto de los hombres y se están jodiendo a ellos mismos a la larga, pero todos los pagafantas que he conocido follan o acaban follando, punto. Razones: pura subnormalidad, amoralidad rata, egoismo y vanidad extrema. Solo el que trata a las mujeres con justicia hace un favor al resto de hombres, al 99% habría que tratarlas como la mierda que son y por tanto tener un 99% de posibilidad de quedarte sin follar a menos que vayas de putas. Eso lo hacen cuatro contados en el país entero. Para eso mismo las han prohibido, retards.



Tu vives en un planeta muy diferente al que vivo yo, porque en el que vivo yo se liga o por guapo, o por carismatico o por tener personalidad y saber tratar a las mujeres, ligo mas con una furgoneta hippie que con un ferrari, sabiendo tratar a las mujeres, asi que lo unico que haces exhibiendo tu dinero es atraer lo que tu llamas LA MIERDA DE MUJERES QUE SON, pero no es culpa de nadie mas que de ti, pero vamos que si es lo que te gusta pues sigue con ello, pero quizas dejaras de atraer a otro tipo de mujeres mas inteligentes o interesantes de las que no quieren ser tratadas como putas.


----------



## Kluster (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Se han cargado el ocio nocturno.
> Salir de fiesta, ya no resulta atractivo para el hombre que era quien pagaba entrada y las copas para ver si caia algún polvo, asi fué hasta 2018/2019.



El mundo de la noche siempre fué una estafa.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Oct 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> El mundo de la noche siempre fué una estafa.



Que coño estafa. Te lo pasabas de cojones.

Echar un futbolin o un billar y un quinito con trivial incluido era la fiesta.

Luego te ibas al bar y saltabas haciendo el mongolo con todo el pueblo hasta que te daban las 4 o las 5 de la mañana con tu madre esperándote en casa con un cabreo sideral. Pero que te quitasen lo bailao. Claro que en un punto determinado de la vida eso aburre, y ahora prefieres estar con los de siempre echando cuatro cañas por la tarde y hablando de la vida. 

Pobres chavales, se van a perder aquello.


----------



## SEVEN (13 Oct 2022)

Para divertirse mejor un amigo


----------



## El Mercader (13 Oct 2022)

SEVEN dijo:


> Para divertirse mejor un amigo



Claro, ¿quién no se ha follado a un amigo después de tres copas? La autentica saluc.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> algunas son agresivas a un compi curro una segun los presentaron le cogio el movil al compi y le puso su numero alli mismo



Alguien le dijo a la pirada que eso era acoso? 

"Igualdad", ya sabes.


----------



## Scarjetas (13 Oct 2022)

Entonces yo también lo soy, por un puto cm señor juez, un puñetero centímetro!!!!


----------



## Murray's (13 Oct 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Joder, ¿cómo cojones se puede ligar en una biblioteca?




No se puede.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Oct 2022)

Publi-reportaje pagado para desmoralizar a los hombres

Y seguimos entrando al trapo...


----------



## thefuckingfury (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Se han cargado el ocio nocturno.
> Salir de fiesta, ya no resulta atractivo para el hombre que era quien pagaba entrada y las copas para ver si caia algún polvo, asi fué hasta 2018/2019.
> 
> Ahora ningún hombre se les acerca, pobrecitas, acostumbradas a que todas las noches se les acercaba uno detrás de otro y ahora ninguno,



Se acabó eso de que las chicas no pagan entrada. Game over!


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Oct 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Se acabó eso de que las chicas no pagan entrada. Game over!



En los sitios de calidad jamás se paga entrada. Eso es sólo para los tugurios de mongolos


----------



## Doctor Nunca (13 Oct 2022)

"relaciones conscientes" = echar el freno para dejar pasar solo a los guapazos con dinero.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Que me quieres decir con esto que follas porque eres un pagafantas? No es mi caso lo siento



Vamos, que no has comprendido una mierda de lo que he dicho.

Pero eh, tu a lo tuyo, ya te lo encontrarás, campeón! Adonis!!


----------



## BART2022 (13 Oct 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Te vas a tomar una copa y acabas con un 016 por cualquier loca.



Anda que no...


----------



## Matriz_81 (13 Oct 2022)

Este hilo es una reunión de aptos para las féminas que decidieron colgar los hábitos. Muy mal está el rollo para acabar la mayoría así, despreciando a las mujeres. Yo el primero, claro.


----------



## KinderWeno (13 Oct 2022)

El problema que tienen y de ahí sus lloros es que NADIE DECENTE LES HACE CASO y NADIE (DECENTE O NO DECENTE) les paga las copas.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Este hilo es una reunión de aptos para las féminas que decidieron colgar los hábitos. *Muy mal está el rollo para acabar la mayoría así, despreciando a las mujeres. *Yo el primero, claro.



Mejor acabar divorciado, expoliado, viogenizado y con los hijos secuestrados, hombre, anda va usté a parar!!


----------



## Visilleras (13 Oct 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Es acojonante el articulito. Por el titular te crees que ¡por fin! van a reconocer, aunque sólo sea un poco y superficialmente, que se les ha ido la puta olla con el feminismo y que ligar es una actividad de alto riesgo para cualquier varón con sentido común...
> 
> 
> PUES NO. No es porque los chavales tengan miedo de ser denunciados con o sin razón. No es porque sepan que serán comparados con los anteriores kilómetros de polla que se han tragado ya casi todas esas chavalas. No es porque sepan que, en caso de intentar una relación, el Estado se gastará millones de euros en incentivar la ruptura traumática de esa relación.
> ...



Antes encontrarás un unicornio de color verde que habla, juega al baloncesto, y caga arcoíris de caramelo, que encontrar a una mujer haciendo auto-crítica.

La civilización occidental se quedará tocada de muerte (guerra, agenda 2030, etc, etc)... pues bien, ni aun así, tras el desastre aceptarán su parte de responsabilidad.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

KinderWeno dijo:


> El problema que tienen y de ahí sus lloros es que *NADIE DECENTE LES HACE CASO y NADIE (DECENTE O NO DECENTE) les paga las copas.*



Mientras nos ven comer una suculenta cena, acompañado de un Rioja, y terminar la cena copiosa con los mas selectos destilados y fumando en la terraza un habano.

Vamos, que les jode que nuestro dinero nos lo gastemos en nosotros, y no en ellas.


----------



## Diablo (13 Oct 2022)

El feminazismo es lo que pretendía y es acabar con las relaciones de pareja entre hombres y mujeres.


----------



## Lian (13 Oct 2022)

Que relación tiene esta "noticia" con economía?


----------



## reconvertido (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No se puede.



Eso pensaba yo.
Y mira que lo intenté.
Pero era la uni y ligabas con las compis que ya conocías.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> El feminazismo es lo que pretendía y es acabar con las relaciones de pareja entre hombres y mujeres.



Pero no podía lograrlo sin el colaboracionismo entusiasta de la mayoría de mujeres, y de los onvres mas rastreros y miserables, nunca olvidemos eso.

Ahora que empiezan a ver las consecuencias de sus actos, se escandalizan... a buenas horas, anda y que se vayan a la mierda!!


----------



## PACOJONES (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Vamos, que no has comprendido una mierda de lo que he dicho.
> 
> Pero eh, tu a lo tuyo, ya te lo encontrarás, campeón! Adonis!!



Que hay que comprender que para ti todas son unas putas? seran con las que tu te juntas porque entre vosotros os buscais y os acabais encontrando, solo es practicar y cada vez lo haras mejor sigue asi


----------



## KinderWeno (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Mientras nos ven comer una suculenta cena, acompañado de un Rioja, y terminar la cena copiosa con los mas selectos destilados y fumando en la terraza un habano.
> 
> Vamos, que les jode que nuestro dinero nos lo gastemos en nosotros, y no en ellas.



Tal cual.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Que hay que comprender que para ti todas son unas putas? seran con las que tu te juntas porque entre vosotros os buscais y os acabais encontrando, solo es practicar y cada vez lo haras mejor sigue asi



No, las putas son honestas, van a lo que van, y sabes lo que hay, no engañan.


----------



## PACOJONES (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No, las putas son honestas, van a lo que van, y sabes lo que hay, no engañan.



A que a parte de pagafantas tambien te vas de lumis cuando ninguna pica? pues si que debes ser un cranco si


----------



## Carpulux (13 Oct 2022)

Estamos hartos, que se jodan. El muro os espera.


----------



## Llorón (13 Oct 2022)

Por cosas así he dejado de interesarme por españordas. Todo problemas y exigencias a cambio de casi nada o nada.


----------



## BenjaminC (13 Oct 2022)

Pereza da aguantar sus historietas ......


----------



## MrDanger (13 Oct 2022)

Que se aclaren por Diossss

¿Que les dices algo o las miras? Eres un acosador, spray de pimienta y al calabozo (salvo que seas un mañaco de 2 metros). 

¿Qué las dejas tranquilas? Es maltrato pasivo. 

Ahhhhhh

Es como el capítulo aquel de los Sinson.


----------



## kickflip (13 Oct 2022)

A ver, el otro día salí yo de fiesta por varios sitios, la situación es: las discotecas y lugares así, son un campo de nabos, muchísimos tíos, con esto puede uno pensar que las mujeres se tienen que quitar a los hombres de encima.
Me pasó algo anecdótico: ese día vi muy poco eso, la gente estaba en corrillos, un poco a lo suyo. Yo por ejemplo, estaba mirando chicas a mi alrededor (solo mirando), y lo que vi era desolador, no veía atractiva nada más que a dos o tres, el resto...ñeh.

Pero eso fue anecdótico, la situación que he vivido otras veces es la de siempre, tios a saco, a por cualquiera (así están algunas de endiosadas, mientras yo las veía con indiferencia, el resto se lanzaban a por la que fuera). A alguno le da igual que el novio esté delante mismo, un amigo casi le parte la cara a otro porque el tío, sin permiso ninguno, se puso a restregarle a la novia el paquete, les da igual.

La verdad que observar ese mundillo es interesante, yo observo todo cuando voy a las discotecas, y a todos, la música de mierda (la de siempre cada fin de semana), el acohol malo a precio de oro, apretados como sardinas en un local de 20m2, en fin, una mierda, pero la gente va, y se lo pasa bien, no sé por qué. Pero iré más veces, soy un cotilla...


PD: El colmo fue cuando una vez vi a una chavala, como un luchador de sumo, con vestido apretadísimo, ahí vi la decadencia de la sociedad en su punto más alto...


----------



## Despotricador (13 Oct 2022)

Antes podían mandarte a la mierda o te podía caer un bofetón.

Ahora puedes acabar en el talego.


----------



## ciudadlibre (13 Oct 2022)

mas vale paja en mano, que cien polvos volando


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225994



Si se la meten chilla, si se la sacan llora!


----------



## NetWatch (13 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No tengo que cambiar yo, tiene que cambiar la realidad y adaptarse a mi!!


----------



## TheYellowKing (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La gente ya solo liga por badoo,,tinder y similares , ahora se va a las discotecas o pubs a echar unas copas y verse las caras de lejos, nadie se acerca a nadie, y como los tios no se acerquen pues ellas menos.
> 
> Cada vez salen menos tios..para qué? , y los que salen pasan de todo...
> 
> A esto hay que añadir ciertas leyes que perjudican al ligón tradicional y moscón de discoteca ( esta figura del moscón ya ha desaparecido), y es que las tias te pueden denunciar solo con intentar hablar con ellas y joderte la existencia, asi que a los hombres se les va las ganas y la ilusión del flirteo al menos presencialmente.



Es que muchos tios iban a garitos que odiaban sólo porque había tias. Si ahora no se liga, pues para que ir a escuchar mierda de música?


----------



## Berrón (13 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Si se la meten chilla, si se la sacan llora!



¡Bingo!


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¡Bingo!



Me meo con ese dicho!!!    
Pero define a la mujer actual, tal cual!!!


----------



## Alan__ (13 Oct 2022)

Por eso ea mucho mejor chupar pollas y follar culos de maricones, cero problemas.


----------



## bertie (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No se que coño estais hablando si ahora se liga y se folla mas que nunca, lo que pasa es que los que no habeis follado nunca seguis sin hacerlo pero ahora con mas años de experiencia sin follar ,algunos calvos y casi todos con unos cuantos kilos de mas.., y con otras excusas , lo unico en comun y que no ha cambiado es que la culpa siempre es de ellas...
> 
> Hace un par de años que si la culpa era de la pandemia, cuando durante el confinamiento muchas tias quedaban directamente en su casa para tomar algo, o cenar y despues follar, mediante aplicaciones de ligue...
> 
> ...



La expresión correcta es: "a capar se aprende cortando huevos" _en bici_ que parece usted un mariprogre.


----------



## Espartano27 (13 Oct 2022)

El que ligue con una españorda merece todo lo que le pase


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

ELLA QUIERE: QUE TENGA DINERO, QUE TENGA COCHE, QUE TENGA CASA, QUE SEA ALTO Y GUAPO, QUE DESTAQUE MÁS QUE ELLA EN SUS AFICCIONES E INTERESES Y CLARO, ESO ES IMPOSIBLE. HIPÉRGAMA TARADA DE MIERDA.


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por eso estamos solteros @Fargo y a mucha honra, a nuestra edad y sobre los 40 no me apetece encontrarme eso, yo quiero una chorti o chavala de no más de 30 años, delgadita y buenas tetas. Como se que eso es una quimera por eso estoy solo.
> 
> Lo que tengo claro es que a una gorda sebosa o a una cuarentona divorciada con hijos no me voy acercar



SI TE TIENES PASTA LA TIENES.


----------



## Derrochaduros (13 Oct 2022)

No se puede ligar, no se puede ir de putas, hay que ser el alfa , tener pasta y carrera, que pereza todo, este país es carne de pichaflojas


----------



## visaman (13 Oct 2022)

con 40 millones de euros en la cuenta del banco esos problemas desaparecen para siempre, se recomienda vasectomia


----------



## Black Jack (13 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Tu vives en un planeta muy diferente al que vivo yo, porque en el que vivo yo se liga o por guapo, o por carismatico o por tener personalidad y saber tratar a las mujeres, ligo mas con una furgoneta hippie que con un ferrari, sabiendo tratar a las mujeres, asi que lo unico que haces exhibiendo tu dinero es atraer lo que tu llamas LA MIERDA DE MUJERES QUE SON, pero no es culpa de nadie mas que de ti, pero vamos que si es lo que te gusta pues sigue con ello, pero quizas dejaras de atraer a otro tipo de mujeres mas inteligentes o interesantes de las que no quieren ser tratadas como putas.



¿Pero qué cojones vas a saber tú lo que se liga con un Ferrari, muerto de hambre? Menudo fantoche, no se ha acercado el tío ni a un póster de un Ferrari y habla bocachancladas.


----------



## 999999999 (13 Oct 2022)

Mucho mejor irte de senderismo sano un domingo, que trasnochar el sábado para ir de fiesta.

Que les den mucho por culo a pubs y discotecas.

Ajo y agua, petardas


----------



## daesrd (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225998
> 
> 
> ....y si no me tratas como una princesa pagándolo todo te denuncio.



le faltan los tatoos, jeje


----------



## BigJoe (13 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo creo que no, es un hecho que se constata que los tios cada vez pasan más de ellas



Creo que estás confundiendo deseo con realidad.


----------



## LordEntrophy (13 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"[...] y ahora se enfrenta a un escenario muy distinto "donde los hombres no se acercan, *tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante*, te dicen cosas del tipo '*es que me impones mucho*' o 'es que *no sé cómo actuar, no vaya a ser que te siente mal*' y parece que haya que perseguirlos para que te presten alguna atención"_​
¿La supuesta entrevistada o la articulista saben lo que significa "altivo"? Porque luego con el tipo de cosas que supuestamente dicen esos hombres se colige exactamente lo opuesto: hombres tímidos o asustados (por la legislación y las empoderada) y que no se atreven ni a acercarse ni mucho menos comenzar una conversación.

A disfrutar del empoderamiento, de la legislación y del solo sí es sí.

_"Para comprobarlo, esta noche salimos con Irene, 29 años, almeriense."_​
Básicamente, Silvia Nieto, la articulista, salió este finde pasado de fiestuqui con sus amigas, una de ellas de Almería, y ahora nos lo cuenta


----------



## Jiuston! (13 Oct 2022)

Quien ha promovido que en este pais los hombres y las mujeres no se puedan ni ver se ha inventado el artículo enlazado para evaluar como va de bien su táctica y, si es necesario, aplicar más medidas para que sigan sin poder emparejarse.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Oct 2022)

El histeriqueo femenino evoluciona como todo ...al final ellas pierden ...el hombre puede vivir solo y si muchos creen que no pueden se acostumbran tarde o temprano


----------



## Sputnik (13 Oct 2022)

La que juega con fuego se acaba abrasando y muchas se pensaban, que los hombres eramos medio bobangas y no reaccionariamos como solemos hacer, con la logica como arma. Es incierto y hasta cierto punto peligroso andar mezclandose con mujeres? Hoy dia si, es un hecho. Hay una ruleta que no deja de dar disgustos... Cual es mi conclusion? Que les den y me voy apañando como pueda, al fin y al cabo soy un hombre y tengo recursos para salir del mal bache SOLO.

No hablo de las legiones de pagafantas y flojos que siempre hubo, eso seguiran asi siempre, chupando tacones, pero no satisfacen a las mujeres ni de lejos. Lo que a ellas les preocupa, es que los hombres INTERESANTES, ya no se acercan con facilidad o directamente les dan boleto con la mirada.

GAME OVER EN BREVE y que se lo agradezcan a su estulticia, por haberse tragado todo el anzuelo progresista, de que eran superwomens sin limites ni fronteras YiiAHOOOOO!!!


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Oct 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Sólo la de 35 años va llorando por las esquinas, las veinteañeras están encantadas de la vida.



Los 36 son los nuevos 18.


Por cada pata.


----------



## Gus Borden (13 Oct 2022)

Estáis todo el puto día llorando por todo. El "Siglo" de las mujeres se os va a hacer muy largo.


----------



## Hexágono (13 Oct 2022)

Se lo han gando a pulso.


----------



## LordEntrophy (13 Oct 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Por qué nombre figurado?
> Es un secreto diplomático?
> Está en juego la seguridad del planeta?
> Interesa a alguna superpotencia lo que le pase a esa señora?



Es que si pudiera su nombre real, y fuera, por caso, Silvia, sería muy fácil pensar que es la propia articulista Silvia Nieto hablando de su experiencia


----------



## Dragón Asesino (13 Oct 2022)

Seguid sin hacerles ni puto caso. Fácil.


----------



## Baubens2 (13 Oct 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Te sientas al lado, saludas, y el resto va rodado. Un café para descansar, una charla, ¿que haces aquí? ¿que estudias?
> 
> Joder, no hace falta ser 100tifiko.



Y te cuida?es mansa?


----------



## Karma bueno (13 Oct 2022)

para gelatina, prefiero unos callos


----------



## Panko21 (13 Oct 2022)

Yo no entiendo bien que quieren estos artículos, describir una realidad? Reforzar una conducta? El tío que durante 20 años ha sido despreciado no se va a poner al lío ahora, conozco chicas que eran monas, majas, trabajadoras y estudiosas que se pensaron que tenían el papo de oro y que ellas lo valían, van por los 40, siguen estando buenas pero de cabeza son unas locas del coño. 

También os digo que mi mujer esta como una cabra y su madre lo mismo, y me justifican muchas gilipolleces con es que lo sienten así...


----------



## gdr100 (14 Oct 2022)

Ya tengo una edad que me daría una pereza atroz, si fuese necesario (no lo es porque no estoy en el mercado) de iniciar el ritual de cortejo a cualquier mujer: 

Tener que escuchar sus neuras y responder de forma interesante, ser simpático mientras piensas que está medio tarada... Y todo para meterla en caliente. Creo que antes de eso me iría de putas.

Y eso que en mi época de ligue, obviamente hace ya bastantes años, yo era el relaciones públicas de mi grupo de colegas: el que entraba a grupitos, hablaba al principio por todos, ...


----------



## PacoQueMiPaco (14 Oct 2022)

> donde los hombres no se acercan, tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante, ... y parece que haya que perseguirlos para que te presten alguna atención



Proyectando, que es gerundio.


----------



## RuiKi84 (14 Oct 2022)

Joder, vaya toston de artículo, como se nota que autora y protagonistas son mujeras


----------



## Lobo macho (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (14 Oct 2022)

Teneis que leeros el artículo entero.
Es porqueyolovalguismo puro y duro.

Básicamemte se resume en "Nosotras no salimos a ligar salimos a pasarlo bien, y los rollos son breves. Preferimos pedir el instagram, que así chequeamos las pintas del que nos gusta jijijijiji"

El titular está puesto así para engañar, como no podía ser menos y hacer qur la gente pique.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Se han cargado el ocio nocturno.
> Salir de fiesta, ya no resulta atractivo para el hombre que era quien pagaba entrada y las copas para ver si caia algún polvo, asi fué hasta 2018/2019.
> 
> Ahora ningún hombre se les acerca, pobrecitas, acostumbradas a que todas las noches se les acercaba uno detrás de otro y ahora ninguno,



Pues el artículo, aunque parezca mentira (bueno, es mentira) es el enésimo ejemplo de justificación cutre: "No es que no ligue, es que los encuentros son fluidos y rápidos y claro, soy moderna y chupi-guay"

Resumiendo: La realidad objetiva de los hechos va por un lado, y ellas van por el contrario. Nadie me gace casito, pero yo me monto mis peliculas... Y si lo señalas eres un inmaduro, un gilipuertas y un cretino que no sabe nada del mundo...


Qué pereza, joder.


----------



## Lego. (14 Oct 2022)

Gus Borden dijo:


> Estáis todo el puto día llorando por todo. El "Siglo" de las mujeres se os va a hacer muy largo.




¡Qué va! Lo de llorar se acabó hace mucho. Ya apenas quedan tipos medio normales y que merezcan la pena tragándose el empoderamiento femenino. Esos sí, siempre habrá un 30% estructural de arrastrados que no se enteran aún del timo y que siguen y seguirán dispuestos a cualquier humillación para pllar un mal cacho, a pesar del riesgo que conlleva. Vale. Pero pronto ni ese 30% quedará.

En los últimos 5-10 años la marea de ASCO masculino lo ha arrasado todo. Así que no se yo a quién se le va a hacer mas largo, pero muy largo, "el siglo de las mujeres"

Si no me crees, abre el puto tiktok, busca "where the good men are" y escúchalas tú mismo. Hay miles de ellas. Miles, sin exagerar.

Y el puto youtube a reventar de canales de recopilación en este plan

Descojonándose.


Docenas de canales como estos. CIentos.




Edit:

Joder, hacía años que no me metía en estos temas de la "red pill". Ya me aburrí por saturación hace como diez años. Para ilustrar este post me ha daod por buscar un poco en youtube y estoy FLIPANDO



Es la leche, ahora han surgido CIENTOS de canales monográficos descojonándese de tiktokeras, empoderadas, enmuradas, cazafortunas.... Que pasada, joder. ¡Es el subgénero de moda!




https://www.youtube.com/c/ModernWomenArchives/videos



Y a saber cómo está el twitch o el Discord.

Creo que "El siglo de las mujeres" fueron sólo unas pocas décadas. De 1990 hasta 2020. Lo que os viene no es bonito.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Oct 2022)

Tu conoces las consecuencias, y otros muchos porque la lógica y el raciocinio te empujan a ello.

Los hombres podrían desaparecer de todas las discotecas de España, que ellas seguirían creyéndose la trola de que no salen de casa porque son unos sosos, o porque mañana llueve.

La nebulosa (inexistente, casi) relación entre causa efecto, vamos.

Si abro una caja de lexatines y me rompo una uña, la culpa es tuya

Si me aburro como una mona porque soy más boba que un garbanzo, la culpa es tuya que eres un aburrido.

Si hay una legislación que pone al hombre de potencial criminal, la culpa también es tuya porque... porque si.


----------



## gdr100 (14 Oct 2022)

Cierto. Pero la chica del artículo (Flor) que se queja de la altivez masculina no es precisamente una adolescente; Por poco no soy de su quinta.


----------



## Guano For Life (14 Oct 2022)

Ni con tu poia


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 Oct 2022)

Con 35 ya no se le acercan. Lógico.


----------



## perrosno (14 Oct 2022)

Ahora primero follan y ya luego si eso, hablamos al otro dia por insta, surrealista.


----------



## SexyVIcky (14 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Brutal attention whore con las tetas operadas, patada y al arcen



La patada te la he dado yo antes de que te de tiempo a mirar mis tetas operadas.Eres invisible.


----------



## Decipher (14 Oct 2022)

Negra con blanco en la foto.


----------



## Sputnik (14 Oct 2022)

Gus Borden dijo:


> Estáis todo el puto día llorando por todo. El "Siglo" de las mujeres se os va a hacer muy largo.




Nadie llora subnormal, se comentan noticias y hechos. Si, en efecto, para algunos siempre será el siglo de las mujeres, sobre todo los planchabragas babosones, para esos la vida consiste en babear lo más posible a ver si un coñito les roza, siquiera un segundo de ese siglo.
Y deberías saber con quien hablas o quien te cuotea antes de responder, para no hacer el ridículo en la respuesta, aunque el ridículo virtual siempre es más digerible...


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Oct 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Mi mujer bastante bien, la verdad. En lo importante es casi perfecta (ahorrar, vida sencilla, no sale por ahi con amigas...).
> En ese sentido tengo un pilar de puta madre.
> No deja de ser una mujer, más sentimental e irracional que un hombre, e insegura, pero en cuanto a cabeza bien amueblada para formar un hogar es de lo mejor que he visto.
> Solmente tiene facebook y casi ni lo toca, suda de los likes 100%, no pone fotos, no pide viajes, no pide ropa ni joyas...
> ...



A ver si vamos a estar casados con la misma


----------



## Punitivum (14 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> ELLA QUIERE: QUE TENGA DINERO, QUE TENGA COCHE, QUE TENGA CASA, QUE SEA ALTO Y GUAPO, QUE DESTAQUE MÁS QUE ELLA EN SUS AFICCIONES E INTERESES Y CLARO, ESO ES IMPOSIBLE. HIPÉRGAMA TARADA DE MIERDA.








No se te olvide lo más importante. 
"Y que me haga reír, jijiji "


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Se han cargado el ocio nocturno.
> Salir de fiesta, ya no resulta atractivo para el hombre que era quien pagaba entrada y las copas para ver si caia algún polvo, asi fué hasta 2018/2019.
> 
> Ahora ningún hombre se les acerca, pobrecitas, acostumbradas a que todas las noches se les acercaba uno detrás de otro y ahora ninguno,




Pero porque el tío babosea por una app, no te equivoques. Lo que sí es que más rentable sale, con lo que se gastaban los tíos en una noche te debes sacar 6 meses de app de folleteo.


----------



## qbit (14 Oct 2022)

Si no se acercan ellos, que se acerquen ellas, que para eso son feministas y empoderadas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Oct 2022)

No seáis inocentes, con las apps ya no es necesario salir a ligar. La gente sale en plan colegueo


----------



## R_Madrid (14 Oct 2022)

Con estas noticias voy a quedar nutrido de por vida.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (14 Oct 2022)

No se podía saber.


Como si no fuese eso exactamente lo que se buscaba con la criminalización del hombre españolito.


----------



## R_Madrid (14 Oct 2022)

yo llevo años ni se cuantos de mgtow a lo bestia pasando de problemas, no te haces una idea de lo que nutre esto estando en mi situacion donde, realmente, ya no pierdo nada


jajajajaja

a joderse todes !


----------



## Llorón (14 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> ELLA QUIERE: QUE TENGA DINERO, QUE TENGA COCHE, QUE TENGA CASA, QUE SEA ALTO Y GUAPO, QUE DESTAQUE MÁS QUE ELLA EN SUS AFICCIONES E INTERESES Y CLARO, ESO ES IMPOSIBLE. HIPÉRGAMA TARADA DE MIERDA.



Y ojo con exigir tú. La sociedad ve bien que por ejemplo la mujer pueda exigir que el hombre tenga músculos o que mida como mínimo 180cm, pero si tú exiges que tenga mínimo una copa D y no este gorda los soyboy y las petardas estas te linchan.


----------



## Erik morden (14 Oct 2022)

Estar presente en un bar y pasar de una bigotuda paticorta (siempre es atractiva y genial, el resto no)porque ella piense que eres un ligue si le apetece. 
Entiendo perder aceite que resbalarme con alguien así


----------



## Visilleras (14 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora primero follan y ya luego si eso, hablamos al otro dia por insta, surrealista.



Más que surrealista, es una trola tamaño catedral.
Pero no es una mentira personal, y privada (que sería lo novedoso), y hasta comprensible: Relatarse a uno mismo "ficciones" para intentar que la realidad no sea tan dura.

La supuesta intimidad (que no es tal) se hace pública, de manera notoria y chabacana, porque de esta forma, al repetirla, se afianza.

Aunque sea falsa o incluso dañina.
Como el que está sufriendo de alcoholismo de lunes a domingo, y siempre dice que lo dejará mañana.

Y lo triste del asunto, es que ese relato gregario y chapucero funciona. A las mil maravillas, además.

- Se saca un artículo diciendo, por ejemplo, que las vacas son de color verde, y que es todo muy guay, tia.
- El espectador medio discrepa. Hasta se enfada porque constata que las vacas NO son de color verde.
- Y la conclusión que sacan las que se repiten la trola es que las vacas son, efectivamente verdes, porque tu no entiendes la "complejidad" de la trola (y no te la quieres tragar, claro)

Lo más cojonudo es que dentro de 2 meses otro medio puede sacar un artículo diciendo que las vacas siempre han sido azules y jamás han sido verdes, y les parecería lo más lógico y lo más cabal.

Una parte no comete tacha, y puede decir la mayor gilipollez o comportarse de una forma completamente aleatoria, y la otra tiene que tragar.

Luego caen civilizaciones enteras, vienen crisis espantosas, y a lo máximo que llega alguna de estas lumbreras es a decir "Oye ¿por qué no nos dijísteis que las vacas no eran ni azules ni verdes?".

Y vuelta a empezar...


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Y ojo con exigir tú. La sociedad ve bien que por ejemplo la mujer pueda exigir que el hombre tenga músculos o que mida como mínimo 180cm, pero si tú exiges que tenga mínimo una copa D y no este gorda los soyboy y las petardas estas te linchan.



solo con exigir que sea agradable, guapa y tenga un saber estar....ya con eso fulminas al 95% de golpe, como para ponerse a mira algo más.


----------



## SPQR (14 Oct 2022)

Se ha cansao de volver sola y borracha a casa o qué?

Hitting the Wall hard... LOL


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Oct 2022)

es que para estar con un camionero que fuma, eructa, maldice, no tiene sentido etico ni estetico, pues...a forear y a buscar extranjeras.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Oct 2022)

Básicamente hay una parte cuyo discurso no sólo es igual a una veleta, es que no hay responsabilidad ni asunción de esa... por ningún lado.

Ejemplo: si tu metes los cojones en un nido de avispas y estas te pican, lo normal es que digas "Joder, mira que soy gilipollas. He metido los huevos en un nido de avispas, y me han picado hasta en las ingles"

Hasta es probable que se lo cuentes a alguien

- Macho, ¿qué te ha pasado?
- Pues mira, que he metido los cojones en un nido de avispas y estoy jodido. No lo tenía que haber hecho.

Pues bien, eso que es de cajón (asumir las consecuencias de los actos propios, o incluso utilizar la "auto-crítica") es algo que en la porqueyolovalguista ibérica no se dá nunca.

Y además no se cuenta a otros
"No vayan a pensar que soy idiota, tía"
(El sentimiento de desmedido orgullo, casi suicida, es el aspecto más desarrollado en ese fenotipo bigotudil)

Así que se crea un relato de que todo es cojonudo, y que no cometen fallos jamás. Aunque se mueran del asco y no las aguanten ni sus gatos... son especialísimas y super listísimas y únicas... y se repiten mas mismas chorradas. Chorradas que pueden cambiar mañana si tal medio o tal famosa dice nosequé.

Y luego resulta que todos los tíos son iguales: unos inmaduros que viven en su mundo, y unos lilas cobardicas que no saben lo que quieren.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Oct 2022)

hay que ser muy mangina para andar ligando por las discotecas en estos tiempos, un hombre con dod dedos de frente ya no aguanta humillaciones de las mujeres...


----------



## INDIE_ESPAÑOL (14 Oct 2022)

Todo lo que se dice en este hilo está muy bien, pero si luego tienes tinder y le das match a cualquiera de éstas, no vale de nada


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Oct 2022)

fui a presentarme a una que vi sola, sitio con luz, con gente cerca, coge la tia y me enseña el telefono con el 091 marcado en plan chulesco, saque el mio y le dije voy a llamar yo, estas bebiendo en via publica, solo queria avisarte de que esto incumple la normativa civica de la ciudad, la tia se fue de alli echando de ostias con miradas de querer matarme.

Otro dia nos paran unas tiparrancanas a un amigo y a mi, si fueron ellas las que nos pararon........ en un momento dado la conversacion se vuelve intrascendente y nos dicen que nos vayamos, perdona iros vosotras ni que la calle fuera vuestra, mismo protocolo, una de ellas diciendole a la amiga llama a la policia, igual hice que con la anterior, sacar mi telefono y decirles voy a llamar yo, estais fumando porros en via publica...... otras que se largaron con una mala leche del copon.

Cosas que no se pueden ni contar tipo a las de arriba pero peores......

Quien se va a acercar hoy en dia a ninguna si esta la cosa asi ?? 

Por eso quieren prohibir las putas, se han dado cuenta de que los tios empezaban a hacer cuentas de dos mas dos.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Se han cargado el ocio nocturno.
> Salir de fiesta, ya no resulta atractivo para el hombre que era quien pagaba entrada y las copas para ver si caia algún polvo, asi fué hasta 2018/2019.
> 
> Ahora ningún hombre se les acerca, pobrecitas, acostumbradas a que todas las noches se les acercaba uno detrás de otro y ahora ninguno,



a que sí? 2018-19 justo cuando dejé de follar. Veis como no estaba loco. No soy yo, son ellas.


----------



## ashe (14 Oct 2022)

las leyes sovíeticas que criminalizan al hombre por ser hombre dando barra libre a la mujer para demandarte porque le pique el chocho no tiene nada que ver.. lo que a mi me sorprende es que no haya mas mujeres muertas y con la mujer actual en concreto.. (me refiero a español mata española y no como la mayoría de los muertos son por extranjeros)


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Oct 2022)

ashe dijo:


> las leyes sovíeticas que criminalizan al hombre por ser hombre dando barra libre a la mujer para demandarte porque le pique el chocho no tiene nada que ver.. lo que a mi me sorprende es que no haya mas mujeres muertas y con la mujer actual en concreto.. (me refiero a español mata española y no como la mayoría de los muertos son por extranjeros)



Los hombres españoles ya no se toman en serio a ninguna mujer española, y tiene sentido, son verdaderas payasas. Qué se dediquen a lo suyo, perros y gatos, viajecitos insulsos y a seguir soñando la vida de princesa de la mierda.


----------



## Hellsing (14 Oct 2022)

¿No era lo que querían? Pues que la chupen

Ah, no


----------



## Ptgv2 (14 Oct 2022)

Y mientras las discotecas de los puticlubs a reventar. Y yo que me alegro.


----------



## Gus Borden (14 Oct 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Nadie llora subnormal, se comentan noticias y hechos. Si, en efecto, para algunos siempre será el siglo de las mujeres, sobre todo los planchabragas babosones, para esos la vida consiste en babear lo más posible a ver si un coñito les roza, siquiera un segundo de ese siglo.
> Y deberías saber con quien hablas o quien te cuotea antes de responder, para no hacer el ridículo en la respuesta, aunque el ridículo virtual siempre es más digerible...



Lo digo por las tías, no por los que comentan. Aunque tendría que haber puesto la tercera persona del plural y no la segunda. 
Fallo mío.


----------



## Gus Borden (14 Oct 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> ¡Qué va! Lo de llorar se acabó hace mucho. Ya apenas quedan tipos medio normales y que merezcan la pena tragándose el empoderamiento femenino. Esos sí, siempre habrá un 30% estructural de arrastrados que no se enteran aún del timo y que siguen y seguirán dispuestos a cualquier humillación para pllar un mal cacho, a pesar del riesgo que conlleva. Vale. Pero pronto ni ese 30% quedará.
> 
> En los últimos 5-10 años la marea de ASCO masculino lo ha arrasado todo. Así que no se yo a quién se le va a hacer mas largo, pero muy largo, "el siglo de las mujeres"
> 
> ...



Le digo lo mismo que a otro forero. Tendría que haber puesto la tercera persona del plural en mi comentario. Las tías se quejan por todo.


----------



## Black War Greymon (14 Oct 2022)

Jajaja pobres locas. Se cree que con 35 le van a entrar igual que con 25????


----------



## Galvani (14 Oct 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Ni prohibiendo a las putas consiguen sustituirlas. La bigotuda paticorta ispainola es carne de psiquiatra. Ni para un mal polvo valen ya, todo es un drama paranoico en ellas, encima con la ley dando por culo haciendo caso de sus locuras.
> 
> Qué vayan a reclamar a irena montera!



Es que las putas dan algo. Si las prohíben no vale tener algo que está ahí de adorno. La idea es que traguemos con el feminazismo. Lo raro es que las putas no hayan buscado ya la forma de anunciarse.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> El que ligue con una españorda merece todo lo que le pase








Guiri comete la osadía de hablarle a una española.


Llegó la amiga boyer celosa y se jodió lo que se daba.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MaGiVer (14 Oct 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Y te cuida?es mansa?



Mansa no es, pero sí, me cuida que da gusto.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Oct 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Mansa no es, pero sí, me cuida que da gusto.



Donde vivo hay muchas chinas, pero nunca he tenido la osadía de hablarles. Habrá que probar.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (14 Oct 2022)

Y eso que aún no hay sexbots. En cuanto haya waifusrobot que se vayan preparando las empoderadas para una vida repleta de gatos y prozack


----------



## R_Madrid (14 Oct 2022)

Es logico en realidad, porque es dramatico. Lo que me ocurre a mi es que este drama me nutre porque he visto como es esta sociedad de borregos egoistas nazis en la plandemia, y llevo viendo como la sociedad la ha estado cagando con el tema del hilo durante decadas. Y lo he disfrutado pero tambien lo he sufrido, y por eso me nutre

Los mgtow caminamos aparte, pero es que ya con la plandemia y el puto reseteo tampoco nos van a dejar tranquilos

Asi que como todo se va a la mierda y nadie hace nada y todos son complices

Asi que, que se jodan

Que sufran el enesimo ataque del enemigo, esta vez en forma de feminismo radical, que sufran ellos ellas y elles, por imbeciles todos

No follaras y seras feliz

Putos idiotas


----------



## Don Redondón (14 Oct 2022)

Uff, ya llevo más de 20 años fuera del mercado, mirando todo esto desde la barrera, y he visto avanzar los tiempos. Casi no quedan mujeres normales, todas son de cartón piedra y aguaplast, y si no es en el trabajo, amigas de compañeros de curro, o la típica que tiene un fin de semana de intercambio de familia no es fácil conocer a alguna. 
La que busca pareja se le nota y comienza con un listón olímpico, y acaba con el listón de fiestas populares, luego está la que no baja el listón así le pasen los años como losas de 500kg 

Las tías tienen ahora un problema, nadie se fía, ni ellos, ni ellas


----------



## 999999999 (14 Oct 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Es logico en realidad, porque es dramatico. Lo que me ocurre a mi es que este drama me nutre porque he visto como es esta sociedad de borregos egoistas nazis en la plandemia, y llevo viendo como la sociedad la ha estado cagando con el tema del hilo durante decadas. Y lo he disfrutado pero tambien lo he sufrido, y por eso me nutre
> 
> Los mgtow caminamos aparte, pero es que ya con la plandemia y el puto reseteo tampoco nos van a dejar tranquilos
> 
> ...



MGTOW, dice...    

Tú eres un feo al que pusieron los cuernos, que vive resentido desde entonces, reconocido por ti.

Anda, haz algo útil, y cuida a tus sobrinos, que es lo que dices que te gusta.

PAYASO!


----------



## R_Madrid (14 Oct 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> MGTOW, dice...
> 
> Tú eres un feo al que pusieron los cuernos, que vive resentido desde entonces, reconocido por ti.
> 
> ...



yo no hablo con escoria, va usted al ignore por maleducado, no solo no aciertas en nada de lo que dices sino que ademas es una perdida de tiempo responderte o leerte

hasta nunca


----------



## AEM (14 Oct 2022)

pronto será delito de odio rechazar a gordas y viejas (aunque ellas sí puedan descartar calvos, y bajitos sin ingresos sin problema)


----------



## visaman (14 Oct 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Ya tengo una edad que me daría una pereza atroz, si fuese necesario (no lo es porque no estoy en el mercado) de iniciar el ritual de cortejo a cualquier mujer:
> 
> Tener que escuchar sus neuras y responder de forma interesante, ser simpático mientras piensas que está medio tarada... Y todo para meterla en caliente. Creo que antes de eso me iría de putas.
> 
> Y eso que en mi época de ligue, obviamente hace ya bastantes años, yo era el relaciones públicas de mi grupo de colegas: el que entraba a grupitos, hablaba al principio por todos, ...



la opción más cómoda en tu caso es hacerte muslim bajar a Marruecos al sur y casarte con una de 18 de allí.


----------



## aris (14 Oct 2022)

A este paso van a hacer obligatorio que los hombres atractivos y con dinero liguen con las charos, aunque estos no quieran.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Oct 2022)

Las mujeres no respetan a un hombre que se acerca a ellas.
Te acercas y les preguntas si tienen fuego y ellas ya se sienten acosadas. 
En el momento en el que las miras te pierden completamente el respeto y se te suben a la chepa.
Si les dices algo, lo que sea, ya se creen legitimadas para verte "desesperado" y rechazarte, a ser posible con desprecio.

A la mujer sólo le interesa el hombre que NO se acerca a ellas...


----------



## tomcat ii (14 Oct 2022)

La discoteca no se como está últimamente, pero las apps son como Sodoma y Gomorra, un café, les cuentas un rato tu vida y a casa a follar. Hay que tener piso y ser capaz de mantener una conversación pero poco más. De 35 para arriba están buscando pareja estable pero las jóvenas sólo quieren divertirse. Tengo 47, separado, con una niña pequeña en custodia compartida y no follo más porque no tengo ganas ni tiempo. De joven no ligaba nada que era muy vergonzoso.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (14 Oct 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo bien que quieren estos artículos, describir una realidad? Reforzar una conducta?



Buscan humillar al varón constantemente. La sociedad occidental del siglo XXI está diseñada para destruir la natalidad autóctona y facilitar la sustitución étnica por moros. Por eso incentiva la hipersexualización de la sociedad y se droga dopaminescamente a todo el mundo para que se alejen de formar familias. 

Lo de humillar a los hombres es a mala fe, con mofa, reírse del caído, del vencido. Es algo súper común entre judíos para con los Goyim.



Panko21 dijo:


> El tío que durante 20 años ha sido despreciado no se va a poner al lío ahora



Por supuesto, tiene usted razón. Pero es que no se busca que actúe, sino que siga remando y muera solo, y que por el camino se le siga humillando para que no levante cabeza, no vaya a ser que le dé por pensar. Lo que causaría una úlcera a los de la polla circuncidada sería que ese buen hombre, trabajador y serio, formase família con una chica joven cristiana con valores y tuviera 3 o 4 hijos de una sentada y uno tras otro. 



Panko21 dijo:


> conozco chicas que eran monas, majas, trabajadoras y estudiosas que se pensaron que tenían el papo de oro y que ellas lo valían, van por los 40, siguen estando buenas pero de cabeza son unas locas del coño.



La mujer con los años se avinagra y locas lo son todas, pero cuanto más buenas estén, peor en cuestión de locura, porque la atención masculina recibida es exponencialmente mayor, no por otra cosa. Se idiotizan.



Panko21 dijo:


> También os digo que mi mujer esta como una cabra y su madre lo mismo, y me justifican muchas gilipolleces con es que lo sienten así...



La locura femenina es generalizada debido al baile hormonal que sufren cada mes, trastoca su psique y modifica su raciocinio. La misma mujer es una el 1 de marzo y otra el 16 del mismo mes. Estoy convencido que lo experimentas con tu esposa y sabrás de qué hablo.

Cuando te dicen que "se sienten así", no te están mintiendo. La propia naturaleza de su biología las vuelve locas perdidas pues las hormonas juegan un papelón en su actuar. 

Ojo, lo que distingue a una mujer sensata de otra infantilizada de por vida es que la primera es consciente de que se le va a ir la olla, te pide disculpas cuando eso ocurra y te da permiso para que la corrijas estando así, y la otra se va a excusar en cómo se siente el 99% de las veces. 

Por lo que dices, tu mujer es del segundo grupo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No se que coño estais hablando si *ahora se liga y se folla mas que nunca*, lo que pasa es que los que no habeis follado nunca seguis sin hacerlo pero ahora con mas años de experiencia sin follar ,algunos calvos y casi todos con unos cuantos kilos de mas.., y con otras excusas , lo unico en comun y que no ha cambiado es que la culpa siempre es de ellas...



Típica opinión de acomplejado que no se sabe sentir guapo sin llamar feos a los demás.
Ya hay que ser pocacosa para necesitar autodeclararse guapo en un foro anónimo.


En fin.... Que no, ahora no se liga y se folla más que nunca. Vivimos, aunque parezca lo contrario, en una época de aislamiento, puritanismo, asepsia y celibato.
Sé que puede a veces dar la impresión de todo lo contrario. A menudo todo parece hipersexualizado y las mujeres dan la impresión de llevar siempre una vida orgiástica y sin medida.... Pero no es así.

La mayor parte de mujeres no folla nunca, está en guerra consigo misma.
Nunca aceptan a ningún hombre, ni por un ratito, porque algo en su interior les dice que pueden aspirar a algo mejor.

Que la mujer tenga millones de opciones no conlleva que las aprovechen.

El millón de pagafantas que tiene una mujer en el Whatsapp, o el Instagram, o su puta madre, no importa. Ellas en realidad quieren al que NO está en su Whatsapp o en su Instagram.

Perrean, insinúan, se desesperan por conseguir atención.... pero no se acercan a un hombre porque se sienten desperdiciadas y burladas.

1 mujer de 10.000 se vuelve loca, y se vuelve ninfómana, y hace vídeos de orgías que son los que acabáis viendo después en internet.
El resto, nada de nada.

Para una mujer no es un problema estar meses, o años, sin sexo.
Creer que sí es porque los hombres, sobre todo los hombres tontitos, PROYECTAN su naturaleza sobre la de la mujer.... pero la naturaleza de la mujer es muy diferente a la del hombre.

Para una mujer es muy fácil y llevadero vivir sin sexo. De hecho, la mayoría abandonan el sexo si llegan a tener un hijo. A menudo para siempre.
Lo que es IMPOSIBLE para una mujer, es vivir sin la atención masculina.

No, la mujer de hoy en día no folla mucho... al contrario. Toma más antidepresivos que nunca y está más desquiciada que nunca.

En los años 80 la mujer estaba "al borde de un ataque de nervios".
En la actualidad la mujer vive en un constante _delirium tremens_ social.

En los 80 y 90 la mujer follaba mucho más que ahora, y era más sincera, y era más feliz, y fueron épocas de la humanidad mucho más felices para todos que la actualidad.


----------



## bangkoriano (14 Oct 2022)

No es si, si es no, creo que me he liado


----------



## PACOJONES (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Típica opinión de acomplejado que no se sabe sentir guapo sin llamar feos a los demás.
> Ya hay que ser pocacosa para necesitar autodeclarse guapo en un foro anónimo.
> 
> 
> ...



Tipico comentario de nuncafollista pollavieja inadaptado..precisamente estamos viviendo una explosion sexual postpandemica en donde la gente hombres y mujeres se estan liberando de sus miedos por compartir fluidos con desconocidos y tambien estan saliendo muchas de una larga temporada sin sexo y sin relaciones, con mas hambre y con mas ganas que nunca, mujeres solas, con hijos o sin ellos que ya estan cansadas de estar solas con sus hijos o con su circulo de amigas y les apetece un hombre para una aventura, una relacion o lo que surja, con tal de salir del aburrimiento y la rutina donde se hallan inmersas, no porque lo diga yo,lo dicen ellas mismas,pero tu a lo tuyo,que con las pelis porno tambien se vive, mas hay para los demas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Oct 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Buscan humillar al varón constantemente. La sociedad occidental del siglo XXI está diseñada para destruir la natalidad autóctona y facilitar la sustitución étnica por moros. Por eso incentiva la hipersexualización de la sociedad y se droga dopaminescamente a todo el mundo para que se alejen de formar familias.
> 
> Lo de humillar a los hombres es a mala fe, con mofa, reírse del caído, del vencido. Es algo súper común entre judíos para con los Goyim.
> 
> ...



No tengo duda que la menstruación jugará algún factor a la hora de enloquecer a las mujeres. Ese meneo hormonal mensual seguramente contribuye en la tendencia de la mujer al desequilibrio espiritual.... sin embargo no creo que sea el factor decisivo. Las mujeres siempre han tenido la regla y no por ello perdían la razón.

La demencia actual es eso... actual. Por decir algo, un efecto de los últimos 50 años o así. Sobre cuántos años exactamente llevamos de deriva femenina se puede discutir, evidentemente, pero no siempre han sido así las cosas.

Antes, las mujeres, a tenor de lo que se dice en la literatura, simplemente eran seres antojadizos, emocionales y sensibleros.
Ahora las mujeres muestran un comportamiento demente, borderlínico y completamente fuera de control.

Toda esa degradación, el cómo hemos pasado de una situación más o menos llevadera a un infierno intersexual, no se explica mediante la menstruación. Todo ese enloquecimiento EXTRA, todo ese soltar los caballos de la exaltación, tiene que ver con otros factores enloquecedores.

De ellos, los más importantes son: 1. El feminazismo, 2. Internet.


Sobre los efectos psicológicamente nocivos del feminazismo no diré nada. Ya se ha hablado mucho del tema y no hay nada nuevo que yo pudiera añadir. El feminazismo es el gran cáncer social de nuestra época. Ya nadie sensato se atreve a discutirlo.

Sobre el internet. Piénsese así:

Antes una chavala podía elegir entre 20 tipos. 20 hombres de su barrio, o de su instituto, o de su Universidad, o de su trabajo, o de su ciudad o de su pueblo, o, en definitiva, de su entorno. Eso era todo lo que tenían a su alcance. Entre esos 20 tenían que elegir. No había más.

Ahora una chavala elige entre 20 millones de hombres. Los millones de pagafantas del Whatsapp, más los millones de pagafantas del Instagram, más los millones de pagafantas del instituto, más los millones de pagafantas del Tinder.... Y así. Ahora un chaval que aspire a una chavala tiene que competir con un jeque árabe que le ofreca a la nena 2000 euros si le envía un vídeo en pelotas.

Ahora una chavala del insti puede elegir entre salir con el chaval de su insti, a dar una vuelta por el parque porque ninguno de los dos tiene un chavo, o irse a comprarse trapos con el dinero que le ha ingresado un Sugardaddy de Finlandia por Paypal.

Claro, elegir al mejor de 20 es algo que muchas hacían, pero elegir al mejor de 20 millones de hombres es mucho más difícil.
Es la trampa de la sobreoferta.

Si sólo tienes dos opciones, tienes muchas posibilidades de tomar el camino correcto.
Si tienes dos millones de opciones, las posibilidades de tomar el camino correcto se reducen a 0.



Y esas son las razones que más han contribuido en pervertir la intrapsique femenina. No la menstruación.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Oct 2022)

_"donde los hombres no se acercan, tienen una actitud muy altiva o distante"_

Mujer viviendo de repente como hemos vivido siempre los hombres

Sólo falta que la llamen a hacer la Mili para tener la experiencia de la vida normal de un hombre.

*¿No os gusta la vida de los hombres?

Pues espera guapi que AÚN OS QUEDA POR EXPERIMENTAR LA VIDA DEL INCEL.*

Las leyes VIOGEN obligan a regresar a rituales de cortejo de burguesía del siglo XIX. Distancia, tacto y mucha paciencia.

*En el siglo XIX la amenaza era el padre con una escopeta de avancarga vengando el honor mancillado de su hija.

En el siglo XXI la amenaza es la máquina VIOGEN.

El Feminismo en el fondo es un regreso a los valores de antaño, por caminos muy extralos pero regreso.*


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Oct 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Tipico comentario de nuncafollista pollavieja inadaptado..precisamente estamos viviendo una explosion sexual postpandemica en donde la gente hombres y mujeres se estan liberando de sus miedos por compartir fluidos con desconocidos y tambien estan saliendo muchas de una larga temporada sin sexo y sin relaciones, con mas hambre y con mas ganas que nunca, mujeres solas, con hijos o sin ellos que ya estan cansadas de estar solas con sus hijos o con su circulo de amigas y les apetece un hombre para una aventura, una relacion o lo que surja, con tal de salir del aburrimiento y la rutina donde se hallan inmersas, no porque lo diga yo,lo dicen ellas mismas,pero tu a lo tuyo,que con las pelis porno tambien se vive, mas hay para los demas.



¿Postpandemica?
Si tu percepción y análisis del tema se reduce a los últimos dos o tres años, tu percepción y análisis del tema es superficial.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Oct 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Es que si pudiera su nombre real, y fuera, por caso, Silvia, sería muy fácil pensar que es la propia articulista Silvia Nieto hablando de su experiencia



Ahhh
Textos y textos hablando de nuestros totos pero con medidas de confidencialidad.


----------



## Falcatón (14 Oct 2022)

Algún narigudo (no preciso raza, beneméritos) está frotándose las manos al ver cómo desciende la natalidad autóctona y asciende la de "refugiadas" que no paran de parir como conejas para recibir ayuditas.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

por calvos te refieres a cualquiera que no tenga la densidad capilar de Evo Morales
y por babosos a cualquiera por quien no se sienta atraída y la salude.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Las mujeres no respetan a un hombre que se acerca a ellas.
> Te acercas y les preguntas si tienen fuego y ellas ya se sienten acosadas.
> En el momento en el que las miras te pierden completamente el respeto y se te suben a la chepa.
> Si les dices algo, lo que sea, ya se creen legitimadas para verte "desesperado" y rechazarte, a ser posible con desprecio.
> ...



Eso es así.

Pero no de ahora, de siempre. Mi secreto para ligar en los años duros era entrar un poco, charleta y tal y un poco antes de que ella muestre su desinterés porque sabe que si quisiera podría enrollarse conmigo, decirle "pues muy bien, ya nos vemos por ahí." Y largarme a otro punto de la discoteca. El 50% volvían a cobrarse la pieza y reparar su orgullito torero dolido.

Recuerdo una vez una que me soltó una bronca cuando ya la estaba dejando en casa después de todo. "pero tú qué coño te has pensado?? que puedes mandarme a la mierda así por las buenas!!?? de eso nada!! tú te ibas a enrollar conmigo por mis ovarios!!" y así consigues que sea ella la que quiera.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> por calvos te refieres a cualquiera que no tenga la densidad capilar de Evo Morales
> y por babosos a cualquiera por quien no se sienta atraída y la salude.



¿Lo de Evo Morales no era cómo lo de Pelomocho, una rata muerta?


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

Y el secreto para follar en las aplicaciones esas vuestras que usáis ahora es el mismo de siempre, que parezca que no queréis follar.

Escuchadlas, las tías están muy faltas de cariño y de que las escuchen. Dejad que hablen, guardaos la minga, dadles conversación, mirad las fotos de su perfil y enteraos de qué sitio es ese, qué cuadro es ese o qué canción escucha y tomarle la delantera, coño!!!

Si no vas pensando en follar te vas a hinchar a meterla en adobo. Las mujeres son así.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Lo de Evo Morales no era cómo lo de Pelomocho, una rata muerta?



no sé, siempre me ha parecido como una nutria, que se mete al agua y el pelo no le cala.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Y el secreto para follar en las aplicaciones esas vuestras que usáis ahora es el mismo de siempre, que parezca que no queréis follar.
> 
> Escuchadlas, las tías están muy faltas de cariño y de que las escuchen. Dejad que hablen, guardaos la minga, dadles conversación, mirad las fotos de su perfil y enteraos de qué sitio es ese, qué cuadro es ese o qué canción escucha y tomarle la delantera, coño!!!
> 
> Si no vas pensando en follar te vas a hinchar a meterla en adobo. Las mujeres son así.




Esas apps no sirven para nada. Hay ya miles de estudios estadísticos que lo demuestran.
Nadie consigue nada en ellas, salvo unos pocos, anecdóticos a nivel estadístico.


Yo tengo un par, que no uso, la verdad. No escribo a ninguna, ni miro la cuenta ni nada... porque no funciona. Es perder el tiempo.
Sólo me escriben alguna vez mujeres que yo considero que están MUY por debajo de lo que me merezco, es decir:

mujeres mayores que yo (tengo 45 y, lógicamente, no puedo aceptar a una mujer más mayor que yo).
mujeres con hijos (me cuesta sentir deseo sexual por mamás, la verdad)
mujeres con el pelo azul (que rechazo por seguridad)
mujeres con sobrepeso (que rechazo por estética, por decoro y por integridad)

Es decir, lo que me escribe está muy por debajo de lo que deseo.

Alguna vez he estado con una vieja: no lo disfruté. Una estuve con una gorda: fue horrible. Si algo aprendí con esas experiencias es a no desear repetir en la vida.

Lo mejor que se puede hacer con esas Apps es borrarlas.
Tienes más posibilidades de conocer a una mujer simplemente yéndote a dar un paseo por la calle, a ver que pasa, que en una de esas Apps de mierda.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Típica opinión de acomplejado que no se sabe sentir guapo sin llamar feos a los demás.
> Ya hay que ser pocacosa para necesitar autodeclarse guapo en un foro anónimo.
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto y sobretodo para los chavales jóvenes (chicos) q no tienen esas ventajas de las app de lige teniendo pretendientes como las chicas.
La edad de perder la virginidad lleva disparandose una década...


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sólo me escriben alguna vez mujeres que yo considero que están MUY por debajo de lo que me merezco, es decir:
> 
> mujeres mayores que yo (tengo 45 y, lógicamente, no puedo aceptar a una mujer más mayor que yo).
> *mujeres con hijos *(me cuesta sentir deseo sexual por mamás, la verdad)
> ...



El resto lo entiendo. Pero caballero, con 45 castañazos no puede renunciar a ese segmento. Que hablamos de follar, no de formar su propia familia.

Si quita a las que tienen hijos, el 90% de lo que queda con su edad están como una puta regadera.

No conozco una sola tía de 40 sin hijos que no esté medicándose. No! espera! conozco una! Vive en pareja y no tienen hijos por decisión propia, pero ella tiene la personalidad de una tía de 15. Para todo. Vamos, que no va ciega de lexatín ni tiene ocho gatos, pero a su particular manera tampoco está muy bien de la chola.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> El resto lo entiendo. Pero caballero, con 45 castañazos *no puede renunciar a ese segmento*. Que hablamos de follar, no de formar su propia familia.
> 
> Si quita a las que tienen hijos, el 90% de lo que queda con su edad están como una puta regadera.



Interesante ese concepto del "renunciar". Creo que me vale para una sesuda reflexión masculinista. Por favor, acompáñenme hasta el final. Hay _plot twist_.

*Renuncio a las mujeres con hijos* porque, no sé, no puedo dejar de imaginarme a un bebé saliendo por su coño. Es ese pensamiento omnipresente el que me impide desear a mamás.

*Observo* que las hormonas de una mujer, o algo en su organismo, cambia radicalmente en cuanto tienen un hijo. Incluso su OLOR cambia. Después de tener hijos, las mujeres dejan de oler a primavera.
*Concedo* que algunas mujeres pueden estar de muy buen ver tras parto, si se cuidan y tienen buena genética y hacen deporte pero no es lo habitual. Lo habitual de una mujer con hijos es que sus caderas se ensanchen, sus músculos se hinchen, su cabello pierda brillo, sus tetas se lanzen el abismo gravitacional como dos hermanos gemelos suicidas. Hasta les cambia el color del blanco de los ojos o la forma de la boca. La textura de la piel se opaca, pierden melanina y dejan de adquirir ese bonito color dorado al broncearse, sus tobillos se ladean. Todo el calcio de la leche materna, se obtiene extrayéndolo de sus dientes y huesos.

Es así, *una mujer, tras el parto, pierde mucho en lozanía* (o, por decirlo en jerga burbuja, pierde mucho en pizpiretismo). Que alguna se esfuerce en permanecer delgada tras el parto, vale, pero para el hombre observador y sensible, es fácil diferenciar a la mujer con hijos de la que no tiene hijos. Y al menos en mi caso particular, las mujeres con hijos no me erotizan. Pienso más en los hijos que en ellas.
Estoy convencido de que no soy el único en verlo así.

La cuestión que subyace es esta: *¿soy demasiado tiquismiquis?*
Oye, puede ser. O simplemente soy un _gourmet mujerica_, según se mire. El caso es que podría bajar el liston, podría rebajarme, podría entender, podría comprender y aceptar.... pero, ¿qué conseguiría con ello?
*RESPUESTA SILENCIOSA:* nada.

*Hay muchos hombres* por ahí que *YA* han bajado el listón, que exigen poco, o nada, y aceptan a las viejas, a las gordas e incluso a las que padecen hirsutismo, pero, *¿acaso les va a ellos mejor que a mí?
RESPUESTA SILENCIOSA:* No.

¿Acaso los aliades follan? ¿Desde cuándo?

*Así:* ¿cuál sería exactamente el beneficio de bajar el listón? ¿qué obtengo a cambio de no ser tan tiquismiquis?
*RESPUESTA SILENCIOSA:* nada de nada.

*Si no obtengo nada haciendo algo... ¿para qué hacerlo?*

Si me voy a quedar igual, bien me puedo permitir seguir siendo tiquismiquis o, por decirlo en lenguaje femíneo: *PUEDO SEGUIR SIENDO EXIGENTE PORQUE A EFECTOS PRÁCTICOS VA A SER LO MISMO*. ¿No? Ser o no ser exigente no supone diferencia.

A continuación el _Plot Twist_:

De hecho:

¿Qué sucedería si *todos* los hombres, más o menos unánimemente o, de forma más generalizada, fuéramos *MÁS EXIGENTES*?
¿Nos iría mejor o peor?
*RESPUESTA SILENCIOSA:* Nos iría mejor.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Interesante ese concepto del "renunciar". Creo que me vale para una sesuda reflexión masculinista. Por favor, acompáñenme hasta el final. Hay _plot twist_.
> 
> *Renuncio a las mujeres con hijos* porque, no sé, no puedo dejar de imaginarme a un bebé saliendo por su coño. Es ese pensamiento omnipresente el que me impide desear a mamás.
> 
> ...



aosaer. Has comentado que en las aplicaciones ligas cero y que entre otras cosas, renuncias a las tías con hijos. Y aquí me vienes con que si no renunciaras a ellas también ligarías cero. Creo que algo falla por el camino. Si abres la parte estrecha el embudo es muy posible que te vaya mejor en esas aplicaciones.

Y puedo estar de acuerdo en que una tía de 25 sin hijos está mucho mejor que una de 25 con dos hijos. Pero cuando esas dos llegan a los 40 van a estar parecido de jodidas, tener hijos 15 años antes no va a suponer gran cosa a nivel fisiológico. Y la que tiene hijos estadísticamente está comprobado que durante esos 15 años habrá comido más sano, habrá trasnochado menos, habrá fumado menos, se habrá metido menos mierda y habrá tenido en general unos hábitos de vida más sanos que la soltera, y eso se nota físicamente.

Que me parece bien ser un gourmet mujerica, ojo! cada uno pone su listón donde le parece. Pero siempre que eso no haga que te vuelvas a casa con un empate a cero. Lo primero es ganar el partido, y luego ya, si se puede, hacer jogo bonito.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Oct 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> ¡Qué va! Lo de llorar se acabó hace mucho. Ya apenas quedan tipos medio normales y que merezcan la pena tragándose el empoderamiento femenino. Esos sí, siempre habrá un 30% estructural de arrastrados que no se enteran aún del timo y que siguen y seguirán dispuestos a cualquier humillación para pllar un mal cacho, a pesar del riesgo que conlleva. Vale. Pero pronto ni ese 30% quedará.
> 
> En los últimos 5-10 años la marea de ASCO masculino lo ha arrasado todo. Así que no se yo a quién se le va a hacer mas largo, pero muy largo, "el siglo de las mujeres"
> 
> ...



cabron q esto es un vicio... me has dado de desayunar para una semana. 
Por otro lado, me produce bastante lastima ver mujeres comportarse como crias esperando algo q no llegara.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

eh eh! negociazo!!! Viajes organizados a Colombia, Brasil, Cuba... En temporada baja para niñatos incels!! ni turismo ni ostias!!solo a vaciar la cantimplora!!! sin excursiones, ni visitas guiadas, ni polladas. Avión y hotel regulero. Fin. Y una vez allí se habla con profesionales del gremio para que provean de sus servicios a los clientes, que ya lo pagan aparte.

Ya veo los carteles a la entrada de universidades, discotecas y zonas de marcha:

"Niño!! ahorra mil euros y te quitas el chincho pa todo el año!!!"


----------



## R_Madrid (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Interesante ese concepto del "renunciar". Creo que me vale para una sesuda reflexión masculinista. Por favor, acompáñenme hasta el final. Hay _plot twist_.
> 
> *Renuncio a las mujeres con hijos* porque, no sé, no puedo dejar de imaginarme a un bebé saliendo por su coño. Es ese pensamiento omnipresente el que me impide desear a mamás.
> 
> ...



Es incluso peor de lo que usted dice, no solo no se obtiene nada bajando el listón, se pierden además recursos en forma de tiempo y dinero para no obtener nada.

Yo nunca bajé el listón en mis pretensiones amorosas y siempre he sido exigente con ellas y por tanto también he sido exigente conmigo mismo. No puedes exigir lo que no ofreces.

Con esta actitud, obtuve lo que deseaba y di por satisfechas mis curiosidades.

Pero eventualmente me he dado cuenta de que nada de ello merece la pena en el contexto actual, el retorno no justifica la inversión, existiendo otros intereses no amorosos en la vida más interesantes. La filosofía MGTOW me proporcionó además una mayor convicción en mis percepciones iniciales al respecto y no he vuelto la vista atrás desde ya no se ni cuantos años.

Y cada año que pasa me regocijo de todo el tiempo que no he perdido y que he podido aprovechar en otras cuestiones, además de dinero y de todo tipo de problemas cada vez mayores. Problemas legales, problemas de salud, problemas, problemas.... no gracias, no necesito esos problemas.

En otro contexto distinto del actual si que merecería la pena, pero hoy en día no. Taluec.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Oct 2022)

De hecho conozco un incel que estuvo así tres o cuatro años. Ahorraba hasta el último euro de su sueldo para irse en verano un mes a Colombia, a una urbanización con un colega hijo de colombianos y allí se ponía las botas. Al cuarto año se trajo a una colombiana y ya no ha vuelto.

El sexo siempre encuentra el camino.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre es que yo he visto actitudes que es para mandarlas a la mierda 
Luego está el tema que antes un tipo se te acercaba para entablar conversacion ahora directamente es para f.


----------



## PACOJONES (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esas apps no sirven para nada. Hay ya miles de estudios estadísticos que lo demuestran.
> Nadie consigue nada en ellas, salvo unos pocos, anecdóticos a nivel estadístico.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues entonces debo de ser uno de esos pocos que comentas, porque a mi si que me funcionan, aunque como todo hay que saber utilizarlas, y algo muy importante es la situación geográfica donde te encuentres, mucho mejor cerca de una gran ciudad que de una zona rural con muy pocas opciones en un radio de distancia aceptable…

También hay una gran diferencia en utilizarlas en su versión de pago que no en la versión gratuita, pero claro porque pagar 80 euros por 6 meses cuando tienes el firme convencimiento de que no funcionan y además sabes que por 60 te tiras a una lumi, que dinero más desperdiciado verdad??

No tengo nada en contra de ti, ni trabajo a sueldo para ninguna de esas apps, pero creo que tu experiencia personal con ellas no es nada más que eso, personal, pero eso no quiere decir que no funcionen, o que las mujeres de hoy en día no follen como en los 80-90 , hoy en día los que quieren follar sin pagar follan , se buscan la manera, sea en app o donde sea, solo que tu método no funciona, y culpas a los demás de eso cuando la culpa la tienes únicamente tú..


----------



## Celedonio (14 Oct 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> antes un tipo se te acercaba para entablar conversacion


----------



## alex17 (14 Oct 2022)

Por experiencia dé amigos saliendo con ellos y amigas de mi pareja cuento chino el artículo, el Instagram es de parguelas siempre se aspira a lo máximo las redes es la última opción cuando estaba soltero si a los 5 minutos no abría la boca fuera y 30 si no abría las piernas más de 3 citas sin abrir Next .
Lo de la excusa de que la gente no sale por redes cuento chino también yo quedaba con varias el finde en Tinder y luego salía con los amigos del gym a por más , eso sí en redes ya puedes destacar con cuerpo mens psique como es mi caso o te comes los mocos sino puedes rayar chocolate con los ABS ni te molestes por mi experiencia con gym/sin gym y de amigos las mujeres tienden a la hipergamia (calidad )y los hombres a la poligamia (cantidad)según la teoría científica por la genética histórica los hombres top bajan el listón para acostarse con la mayor cantidad de nota media y las mujeres solo con lo más top dandose la paradoja de que muchas se creen que por abrirse de patas tiene al top cuando las quieren de uso público y más en edades prontias si tienes 10 pa que te vas a quedar con 1 a edad prontias, si quieren estabilidad están los que tiene pocas opciones pero con la creencia de acostarse = tener llegan a los 30 sin saber porque las usan y no quieren nada serio.


----------



## PACOJONES (14 Oct 2022)

alex17 dijo:


> Por experiencia dé amigos saliendo con ellos y amigas de mi pareja cuento chino el artículo, el Instagram es de parguelas siempre se aspira a lo máximo las redes es la última opción cuando estaba soltero si a los 5 minutos no abría la boca fuera y 30 si no abría las piernas más de 3 citas sin abrir Next .
> Lo de la excusa de que la gente no sale por redes cuento chino también yo quedaba con varias el finde en Tinder y luego salía con los amigos del gym a por más , eso sí en redes ya puedes destacar con cuerpo mens psique como es mi caso o te comes los mocos sino puedes rayar chocolate con los ABS ni te molestes por mi experiencia con gym/sin gym y de amigos las mujeres tienden a la hipergamia (calidad )y los hombres a la poligamia (cantidad)según la teoría científica por la genética histórica los hombres top bajan el listón para acostarse con la mayor cantidad de nota media y las mujeres solo con lo más top dandose la paradoja de que muchas se creen que por abrirse de patas tiene al top cuando las quieren de uso público y más en edades prontias si tienes 10 pa que te vas a quedar con 1 a edad prontias, si quieren estabilidad están los que tiene pocas opciones pero con la creencia de acostarse = tener llegan a los 30 sin saber porque las usan y no quieren nada serio.



Lo de los signos de puntuación si eso otro día no?


----------



## Ethan Power (14 Oct 2022)

Yo ya no voy a discotecas por mi edad pero veo en los trabajos, por la calle y en muchos sitios que hay mucho huelebragas y lameculos de más de 40 que están todo el día con la sonrisa hacia ellas humillándose a ver si cae un triste polvo.

El nivel de altivez de ellas es acojonante, sólo comparable con el mismo nivel de lametaconismo de muchos tíos...

En los jóvenes de ahora de 20 años no sé como será, no estoy en su mundillo ni tengo hijos.


----------



## Cafeto (14 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las españordas ya no las quiere nadie, nada mejor que el producto de fuera. Que las aguanten sus amigas.


----------



## Le Truhan (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No tengo duda que la menstruación jugará algún factor a la hora de enloquecer a las mujeres. Ese meneo hormonal mensual seguramente contribuye en la tendencia de la mujer al desequilibrio espiritual.... sin embargo no creo que sea el factor decisivo. Las mujeres siempre han tenido la regla y no por ello perdían la razón.
> 
> La demencia actual es eso... actual. Por decir algo, un efecto de los últimos 50 años o así. Sobre cuántos años exactamente llevamos de deriva femenina se puede discutir, evidentemente, pero no siempre han sido así las cosas.
> 
> ...



A mi no me extrañaría que también fueran los anticonceptivos.


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225998
> 
> 
> ....y si no me tratas como una princesa pagándolo todo te denuncio.



De que te quejas, ahí llevas un dos por uno.
No pasarías frío este invierno


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Murray's dijo:


> La gente ya solo liga por badoo,,tinder y similares , ahora se va a las discotecas o pubs a echar unas copas y verse las caras de lejos, nadie se acerca a nadie, y como los tios no se acerquen pues ellas menos.
> 
> Cada vez salen menos tios..para qué? , y los que salen pasan de todo...
> 
> A esto hay que añadir ciertas leyes que perjudican al ligón tradicional y moscón de discoteca ( esta figura del moscón ya ha desaparecido), y es que las tias te pueden denunciar solo con intentar hablar con ellas y joderte la existencia, asi que a los hombres se les va las ganas y la ilusión del flirteo al menos presencialmente.



ahora no se quejan de salir de fiesta

ahora se quejan de que por apps solo queremos follarlas,ni parejas ni mierdas

pues normal,las tonterías,problemas y exigencias que vas a dar que te las aguante otro que solo vive tranquilísimo


----------



## Culozilla (14 Oct 2022)

A ver, a ver… que os estáis flipando un poco mucho.

Si esta noche saliera a una fiesta del curro que terminara en una discoteca (que ya os digo yo que ni de coña), de ser soltero os aseguro que como MÍNIMO en la barra me hablaría con dos y una de ellas porque me entraría a mí. Y no hablo de charos, gordas o 4/10.

¿Por qué? Porque visto bien, no me emborracho, no sudo como un cerdo ni tengo pinta de psicópata. Eso daría pie a que me hablasen para luego descubrir que soy un tío educado pero de la broma.

Y si echara un vistazo en toda la discoteca, vería a un montón de tíos tirarle la caña a toda la que se acercase. Que tengan o no éxito es otro cantar.

Así que NO, NO es cierto que haya una crisis de ligoteo. Si os queréis engañar, adelante. Pero todos sabemos que lo que refleja el artículo no es la realidad.

De lo que realmente está hablando el artículo sin decirlo directamente, es que la españorda media está sorprendida y a la par furiosa porque los ALFA y los 8/10 PASAN de ellas como de comer mierda.

Lo que pasa es que todos los micro-problemas que tienen las mujeres se mega-magnifican al 5.000%


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Oct 2022)

A ver si lo he entendido...

Si intentas ligar, 016 por acoso sexual y violencia machista.

Por el contrario si te limitas a tomarte unas copas sin "molestar" a ninguna chica, entonces tienes una actitud esquiva, altiva e hiriente hacia el género femenino. Hagas lo que hagas eres malo. BRVTAL.


----------



## max power (14 Oct 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Te vas a tomar una copa y acabas con un 016 por cualquier loca.



Cierren el hilo y una cerveza para este hombre.


----------



## Lego. (14 Oct 2022)

max power dijo:


> Cierren el hilo y una cerveza para este hombre.



Espera, antes de cerrarlo permitidme poner el cartel de liquidación:


----------



## chainsaw man (14 Oct 2022)

The juice is not worth the squeeze...


----------



## Murray's (14 Oct 2022)

En resumen el hombre cuando salia de discos o pubs ha sido para ir de caza, aunque en el fondo supiera que iba a fracasar el factor "porsi" o "nunca se sabe" o a casa no van a ir...estaba siempre presente y motivaba salir. Y aveces, con suerte o puro azar, se rascaban números, citas o magreo y sexo con alguna, era difícil pero no imposible.

Hoy dia es que ni te puedes acercar, te pueden denunciar por acoso muy fácil, simplemente por que no le gustes o te quiera fastidiar la vida... además ya vienen sobresaturadas de tios por el tinder y su entorno social, cuando no habian redes sociales le rondaban 5, hoy tienen a 200 en la lista y que se fijen en ti seria como jugar a la loteria y que te toque. Lo único vas a conseguir es o un 016 por acoso, o pasen de tu cara, es humillación absoluta, salir de noche es como fustigarse y cabrearse más, 

Lo raro es que aún salgan hombres de fiesta...


----------



## Padre_Karras (14 Oct 2022)

Yo solo follo con casadas o putas. Salvo casos raros es lo más seguro hoy en día. Así sé que puedo irme cuando quiera sin rollos raros.


----------



## oldesnake (14 Oct 2022)

Ethan Power dijo:


> Yo ya no voy a discotecas por mi edad pero veo en los trabajos, por la calle y en muchos sitios que hay mucho huelebragas y lameculos de más de 40 que están todo el día con la sonrisa hacia ellas humillándose a ver si cae un triste polvo.
> 
> El nivel de altivez de ellas es acojonante, sólo comparable con el mismo nivel de lametaconismo de muchos tíos...
> 
> En los jóvenes de ahora de 20 años no sé como será, no estoy en su mundillo ni tengo hijos.



Yo tengo 27 y te comento. Al menos mis amigos me han dicho que no merece la pena el esfuerzo que supone ligar, todos están solteros y sin expectativas de tener una relación. Por mi parte paso totalmente de ellas, y si puedo evitarlas mejor, solo hablo lo mínimo en el trabajo y en la calle ni me junto con ninguna.


----------



## oldesnake (14 Oct 2022)

Yo es que ni salgo de fiesta ni intento ligar, es mas las intento evitar todo lo posible porque se que son peligrosas. Los que conozco no tienen expectativa de tener novia, aunque siempre dicen que ya encontrarán a la indicada. No se si no se les acercan será por algo y desde luego no es mi problema.


----------



## Murray's (14 Oct 2022)

ahora no se quejan de salir de fiesta

ahora se quejan de que por apps solo queremos follarlas,ni parejas ni mierdas

pues normal,las tonterías,problemas y exigencias que vas a dar que te las aguante otro que solo vive tranquilísimo
[/QUOTE]


*Sus problemas nos debe importar una mierda. *

*Ser hombre si que es jodido, me gustaria que todas estas que se quejan sufrieran en carne propia lo que es ser hombre, estar en el dique seco años o tener que pagar una prostituta con frialdad y alevosia para poder tener un contacto intimo y humano, que ninguna mujer se fije en ti sino mantienes una actitud asertiva , extrovertida con ellas, con mucho Don de gentes, y además les gustas porque sino gustas nada que hacer, sinó pasas el filtro todos esos esfuerzos no valen para nada, el no tener ninguna amiga o recibir una misera llamada para proponerte planes.. *

*no lo iban aguantar, quedrian pegarse un tiro.. entonces sabrian lo quees la vida esas hijas de puta de mala madre*


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Yo solo follo con casadas o putas. Salvo casos raros es lo más seguro hoy en día. Así sé que puedo irme cuando quiera sin rollos raros.



con casadas,lo mas seguro y sin rollos raros 

ok xd


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1226193



para que pone que tiene bizum? para que le metan dinero por toda la cara? xd


----------



## Visilleras (14 Oct 2022)

Y luego pasan cosas como estas


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

eso es mas triste que no follar o irte de putes o hacerte pajas con x videos 

putos arrastraos de mierda


----------



## eltonelero (14 Oct 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Yo tengo 27 y te comento. Al menos mis amigos me han dicho que no merece la pena el esfuerzo que supone ligar, todos están solteros y sin expectativas de tener una relación. Por mi parte paso totalmente de ellas, y si puedo evitarlas mejor, solo hablo lo mínimo en el trabajo y en la calle ni me junto con ninguna.



Sinceramente, siendo joven a dia de hoy, si tienes buena base genética, lo que sale mas a cuenta es conseguir cuerpo de gym, invertir en dos o tres viajes de postureo (fotos) y darle a fondo con ig+tinder. Quedas una o dos veces por semana con alguna y dedicas el tiempo libre que te queda a lo que te gusta.
A mi me gustaba por una parte salir de noche, pero por otra, mirandolo con perspectiva, la cantidad de tiempo, esfuerzo, dinero invertido, no salia a cuenta ni siquiera al mas alfa de los alfas...


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hoy me ha pasado una cosa curiosa en el centro de Madrid.
> 
> Hacia bastante calor y me paro en una terraza paco por la zona de Bilbao, en la mesa de al lado, viene y se sienta una parejita, el tio en fin, un "macho deconstruido" de esos, la tia una pava con un top blanco sin sujetador, que dejaba ver perfectamente los pezones al detalle. Me quedé mirándola a las tetas (entiendo que si va a así es porque le mola enseñar, asi que que mas dá).
> 
> ...



perrito que hace lo que sea por ella y ella mientras va buscando chads folladores hasta que haga la liana

enseñando las tetas y gafas de sol es para fijarse en los tíos que la miran sin que se den cuenta que ellas los analizaN xD


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Oct 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Sinceramente, siendo joven a dia de hoy, si tienes buena base genética, lo que sale mas a cuenta es conseguir cuerpo de gym, invertir en dos o tres viajes de postureo (fotos) y darle a fondo con ig+tinder. Quedas una o dos veces por semana con alguna y dedicas el tiempo libre que te queda a lo que te gusta.
> A mi me gustaba por una parte salir de noche, pero por otra, mirandolo con perspectiva, la cantidad de tiempo, esfuerzo, dinero invertido, no salia a cuenta ni siquiera al mas alfa de los alfas...



¿Viajar al extranjero con el mero propósito de hacerse fotos para el Instagram? 

Altamente lamentable  

Aunque no me extrañaría que más de uno y de dos lo hayan hecho...


----------



## oldesnake (14 Oct 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Sinceramente, siendo joven a dia de hoy, si tienes buena base genética, lo que sale mas a cuenta es conseguir cuerpo de gym, invertir en dos o tres viajes de postureo (fotos) y darle a fondo con ig+tinder. Quedas una o dos veces por semana con alguna y dedicas el tiempo libre que te queda a lo que te gusta.
> A mi me gustaba por una parte salir de noche, pero por otra, mirandolo con perspectiva, la cantidad de tiempo, esfuerzo, dinero invertido, no salia a cuenta ni siquiera al mas alfa de los alfas...



el problema es que las chicas están como cabras, no saben ni lo que quieren y a la mínima ya están con cambiarte por otro ya que tienen opciones de sobra. Casi todas las relaciones que he visto o vivido suelen durar unos 3 meses de media, así que no vale la pena esforzarse. Hay que hacer deporte pero por salud, no por una mujer.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (14 Oct 2022)

Ayer en restaurante semi buffet en zona de oficinas cuqui, de esos en los que los zoomers y millennials gastan sus magros sueldos a cambio de alpiste:

1. rabo por un lado, conejas por el otro; nadie habla con nadie prácticamente, casi ni en grupos que llegan juntos;
2. media de apariencia física: bastante deleznable, tanto ellas como ellos;
3. las tías siguen sabiendo cuando llevas una chaqueta de moto de 600 napos, unos zapatos de 800 y unos vaqueros de denim japonés; se intuyen ciertos amagos a partir de la apreciación de "dinero", pero como han crecido en ambientes autistas y con un tremendo miedo a quedarse con el pie cruzado socialmente, no pasan de eso (ejemplo: casillero en el que el restaurante va dejando bolsas de comida para ser recogidas por los Glovoriders; Pelosi comenta a su compiyogui que robando un par de bolsas nos iba a salir la comida gratis; Pelosi es muy fan de todo comportamiento asocial y criminal; 2 conejas que estaban cerca escuchan el inteligentísimo comentario y una de ellas se ríe y dice "y si no te gusta lo que hay en las bolsas"? a lo que Pelosi responde "os sentáis con nosotros y refinamos el plan"; reacción: "jijijiji, this is not the right place, we work here and people are watching"; Pelosi entonces se afana mirando su teléfono y que le den por el culo a todo; Pelosi puede ser tan autista y desconectado como ellos).

Resumen: es una mezcla de "no merece la pena" y están tan acojonadas por lo que puedan pensar sus amigas, sus colegas, todo dios, que no hay disfrute en el barullo. Para eso se vuelve a lo de antes (alguna tía de buena familia con pisos o un par de empresas y medio millón en fondos, un punto fea para que no se te venga arriba, te casas con ella, le haces un par de larvas para que este entretenida y te construyes una vida paralela) y todos mas tranquilos y con menos stress.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (14 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Viajar al extranjero con el mero propósito de hacerse fotos para el Instagram?
> 
> Altamente lamentable
> 
> Aunque no me extrañaría que más de uno y de dos lo hayan hecho...



Es la base de la Legion Internacional en Ucrania. Fotos para el Insta, para intentar vaciar las pelotas...


----------



## eltonelero (14 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Viajar al extranjero con el mero propósito de hacerse fotos para el Instagram?
> 
> Altamente lamentable
> 
> Aunque no me extrañaría que más de uno y de dos lo hayan hecho...



A ver, lo digo plan medio sarcástico.
Viajar al extranjero lo hace cualquier joven a dia de hoy, aunque sea el cutre-viaje ryanero de rigor.
Aprovechas y cuelgas las fotos de rigor.
También antes salir de marcha por discotecas era lamentable y se hacia para ligar.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (14 Oct 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> A ver, lo digo plan medio sarcástico.
> Viajar al extranjero lo hace cualquier joven a dia de hoy, aunque sea el cutre-viaje ryanero de rigor.
> Aprovechas y cuelgas las fotos de rigor.
> También antes salir de marcha por discotecas era lamentable y se hacia para ligar.



Bro, esas fotos que se saca la gente en Tenerife en temporada MUY baja, con el cielo medio encapotado, con la rebequita por los hombros por la ligera rasca. Para follar así, con fotos de pringao buscando viajes tipo oferton todo incluido, es mejor no follar. Muchas veces es mejor dar asco que pena...


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

follará con panchitas igual que tu

y pagando como tu,porque para quedar con ellas tienes que gastar dinero


----------



## Nax69 (14 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Se han cargado el ocio nocturno.
> Salir de fiesta, ya no resulta atractivo para el hombre que era quien pagaba entrada y las copas para ver si caia algún polvo, asi fué hasta 2018/2019.
> 
> Ahora ningún hombre se les acerca, pobrecitas, acostumbradas a que todas las noches se les acercaba uno detrás de otro y ahora ninguno,



Las putas suelen ser chicas jóvenes igual que la civiles que ves en la discoteca, son la mismas mujeres pero que cobran, no son diferentes.
Lo único las putas son jóvenes pero en la discoteca también ves a chicas de 20 años tdspts.


----------



## rosso0611 (14 Oct 2022)

> *Sus problemas nos debe importar una mierda. *
> 
> *Ser hombre si que es jodido, me gustaria que todas estas que se quejan sufrieran en carne propia lo que es ser hombre, estar en el dique seco años o tener que pagar una prostituta con frialdad y alevosia para poder tener un contacto intimo y humano, que ninguna mujer se fije en ti sino mantienes una actitud asertiva , extrovertida con ellas, con mucho Don de gentes, y además les gustas porque sino gustas nada que hacer, sinó pasas el filtro todos esos esfuerzos no valen para nada, el no tener ninguna amiga o recibir una misera llamada para proponerte planes.. *
> 
> *no lo iban aguantar, quedrian pegarse un tiro.. entonces sabrian lo quees la vida esas hijas de puta de mala madre*



si que tienen problemas, si, las ves con cara de oler mierda de continuo porque aun no les ha entrado christian grey a sus 40 y largos y se vuelven a casa solas y no borrachas porque no se gastan ni uno las muy putas....


----------



## Joaquim (14 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> *Sus problemas nos debe importar una mierda. *
> 
> *Ser hombre si que es jodido, me gustaria que todas estas que se quejan sufrieran en carne propia lo que es ser hombre, **no lo iban aguantar, quedrian pegarse un tiro.. entonces sabrian lo quees la vida esas hijas de puta de mala madre*



Una lo probó y terminó ingresada en un psiquiátrico, porque la experiencia la traumatizó.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No tengo duda que la menstruación jugará algún factor a la hora de enloquecer a las mujeres. Ese meneo hormonal mensual seguramente contribuye en la tendencia de la mujer al desequilibrio espiritual.... sin embargo no creo que sea el factor decisivo. Las mujeres siempre han tenido la regla y no por ello perdían la razón.



Ojo, las mujeres siempre han perdido la razón, SIEMPRE. Pero antes la sociedad tenía mecanismos de freno para esas conductas, teniéndolas en consideración como dañinas socialmente, vistas como vergonzosas. Por ello la mujer se contenía, pues nada hay más importante para una mujer que su reputación. 



Don_Quijote dijo:


> La demencia actual es eso... actual. Por decir algo, un efecto de los últimos 50 años o así. Sobre cuántos años exactamente llevamos de deriva femenina se puede discutir, evidentemente, pero no siempre han sido así las cosas.



La demencia es atemporal, aunque es una exageración llamarlo demencia. Llamémoslo "emocionalidad exacerbada transitoria". 

Lo que sí tiene fecha exacta (+ o -) es la promoción del feminismo, la homosexualidad y la transexualidad como medios para la erradicación de la raza europea autóctona. La primera fecha es en los años 20 durante la República de Weimar, la segunda tras 1945 y la tercera en España tras el R78. En las 3 fechas coinciden los promotores (circuncidados), la promoción (feminismo y derivados), y las víctimas (Europa).



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Antes, las mujeres, a tenor de lo que se dice en la literatura, simplemente eran seres antojadizos, emocionales y sensibleros.
> Ahora las mujeres muestran un comportamiento demente, borderlínico y completamente fuera de control..



Promoción sana (sociedad libre de circuncidados) vs promoción dañina (sociedad controlada por circuncidados), no hay mucho más que rascar. 



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Toda esa degradación, el cómo hemos pasado de una situación más o menos llevadera a un infierno intersexual, no se explica mediante la menstruación. Todo ese enloquecimiento EXTRA, todo ese soltar los caballos de la exaltación, tiene que ver con otros factores enloquecedores.
> 
> De ellos, los más importantes son: 1. El feminazismo, 2. Internet.



Estoy de acuerdo en la esencia, pero vamos, el femilbolchevismo (tiene de nazismo lo que yo de mujer) es la forma de esterilización. Internet es un medio aséptico maravilloso, pero como está en manos de kipas andantes, pasa lo que pasa.



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sobre el internet. Piénsese así:
> 
> Antes una chavala podía elegir entre 20 tipos. 20 hombres de su barrio, o de su instituto, o de su Universidad, o de su trabajo, o de su ciudad o de su pueblo, o, en definitiva, de su entorno. Eso era todo lo que tenían a su alcance. Entre esos 20 tenían que elegir. No había más.
> 
> ...



Insisto en que Internet es bueno en sociedades sanas. Y además el gobierno promociona el estudio, el sacrificio, la virginidad, los valores espirituales, etc. El medio no es lo malo, lo dañino es que las redes sociales y apps principales están diseñadas, financiadas y promovidas por los mismos y ÚNICAMENTE en países donde interesa la destrucción de dichas sociedades. 

La gente no parece saber que TikTok (app china), tiene un algoritmo totalmente distinto para su propio país que para el resto. Allí salen videos recomendados de jóvenes trabajando, logrando metas, abriendo negocios, de espiritualidad sana, etcétera. Fliparías com el contenido que ellos tienen y nosotros no.



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y esas son las razones que más han contribuido en pervertir la intrapsique femenina. No la menstruación.



Correcto. Dominas y promocionas ciertos comportamientos y al ser la mujer totalmente gregaria, cae. Pero cae precisamente por ser como es. Ahí está el problema. Ambos detalles van indefectiblemente unidos de la mano.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Oct 2022)

Nax69 dijo:


> Las putas suelen ser chicas jóvenes igual que la civiles que ves en la discoteca, son la mismas mujeres pero que cobran, no son diferentes.
> Lo único las putas son jóvenes pero en la discoteca también ves a chicas de 20 años tdspts.



Sinceramente, me fio mas de una profesional, que de una borracha de Discoteca, que a saber con quien ha follado sin protección, me se de una que lo hizo a pelo, por todos los orificios, con cinco sevillanos que acababa de conocer en los Sanfermines, e incluso metió su lengua en el culo de uno de ellos.... e iba después por la vida de niña ejemplar y modosita.


----------



## Nax69 (14 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Sinceramente, me fio mas de una profesional, que de una borracha de Discoteca, que a saber con quien ha follado sin protección, me se de una que lo hizo a pelo, por todos los orificios, con cinco sevillanos que acababa de conocer en los Sanfermines, e incluso metió su lengua en el culo de uno de ellos.... e iba después por la vida de niña ejemplar y modosita.



Yo he salido con alguna prostituta escort y eran lo más golfas que te puedes imaginar.
Esa tontería de que ella follan con goma, será con sus clientes, en su vida real follan a pelo con sus novios.
Con las que yo salí te puedo contar la última:
- Me pegó una ets por follarmela a pelo.
- Me decía que su novio tenía que aguantar que ejerciera y que follase con quien quisiera de civil, relación abierta, porque era el futuro, lo otro era retrógrado la monogamia.
- Me puso los cuernos mientras nos conocíamos a pesar de que nada mas conocerme dejó de ejercer, digo con tíos normale.
- Ejerciendo usaba goma siempre y en la calle nada.
- Le tuve que decir yo, y eso que era profesional, que había ciertas prácticas que tenían riesgo, ni lo sabía, pensaba la única era el coito.
- Decía que cuando salia y bebía el alcohol la ponía cachonda y que follar con ella era fácil (vida de civil)
- Podría seguir contándote, la tía má promiscua he visto jamás.
- Me decía que ejercía para encontrarse a si misma.
- Estaba hecha un lío, no sabía lo que quería.
- Decía que ella trabajando veía todos eran infieles y que era normal ser infiel, la monogamia era absurda, que el 100% de la gente era infiel y que veía normal serlo cuando ya habías follado bastante con tu novio porque ya estarías cansada del mimo.
- Loca de los gatos tenía como 6, eran como sus hijos.
- Decía que ella a veces se iba a clubs de intercambio y se follaba a todo dios (yo no me lo creía con guapa que era hacer esa burrada cuando guapos tendrá mil detrás.
- Que no quería hijos
- Feminista a muerte.
- Quería probar con otra tía y me puso los cuernos con una tía cuando conmigo follaba a pelo y puso en riesgo mi salud.

Te reto a salir con una prostituta y luego me cuentas que son mejores. Son civiles pero más polifolladas todavía y tocadas con tara.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Oct 2022)

Nax69 dijo:


> Yo he salido con alguna prostituta escort y eran lo más golfas que te puedes imaginar.
> Esa tontería de que ella follan con goma, será con sus clientes, en su vida real follan a pelo con sus novios.
> Con las que yo salí te puedo contar la última:
> *- Me pegó una ets por follarmela a pelo*.
> ...



Ahí paré de leer.


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Interesante ese concepto del "renunciar". Creo que me vale para una sesuda reflexión masculinista. Por favor, acompáñenme hasta el final. Hay _plot twist_.
> 
> *Renuncio a las mujeres con hijos* porque, no sé, no puedo dejar de imaginarme a un bebé saliendo por su coño. Es ese pensamiento omnipresente el que me impide desear a mamás.
> 
> ...



el truco es seguir tirándoles a las de 20-25 xd


----------



## PACOJONES (14 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que tambien se puede seguir ligando en discotecas, pero hay discotecas y discotecas, y aqui donde vivo se donde iria para ligar y donde no, porque conozco discotecas o bares musicales donde se puede bailar que estan llenos de tiarronas pero como no seas un modelazo no te comes nada...hay que ser consecuente con lo que cada uno puede ofrecer, y la edad que tiene y todo eso, pero si quedas con una de alguna aplicacion y consigues llevartela de fiesta, yo creo que la proporcion entre enrollartela y no estara en un 50%, y si vas con amigos sin haber quedado con nadie estara entre un 10-20% de posibilidades de ligar como mucho y tirando alto.


----------



## Padre_Karras (14 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> con casadas,lo mas seguro y sin rollos raros
> 
> ok xd



Pillaros una buena casada, joder. Cero problemas. Única norma que no sea de tu entorno y quedar siempre en terreno neutral. Sólo quieren salir de la rutina y tal, no dejar al marido para irse contigo y esos rollos peliculeros. El marido no se va a enterar de nada porque todas las mujeres mienten de puta madre, además estará muy ocupado remando. Eso sin entrar en la cantidad de cuckazos que hay. A partir de cierta edad, lo suyo es follarse a las mujeres de los demás. Ninguna te va a usar de pagafantas ni te va a viogenizar.


----------



## tomcat ii (14 Oct 2022)

He puesto antes que yo si follo via apps. Expando un poco. 47 años, 1.72, en la app pone 44 años 1.74, así que bueno, miento pero poco. No estoy cachas ni gordo, soy normal un poco delgado, cara supongo que bien, a lo largo de mi vida muchos gays me han tirado la caña sin yo comerlo ni beberlo.

Me es mucho más fácil ligar con las de 25 / 30 que con las 40+. Las jóvenes quieren divertirse un rato y las más mayores buscan pareja seria aunque en el perfil pongo claramente que tengo una hija, estoy bien solo con ella y no quiero nada serio con nadie algunas parecen sorprendidas. Yo sí que estoy sorprendido de los cientos de perfiles de tias de 40 y pico buscando pareja para tener hijos en una app de estas, guapas se os ha pasado el arroz, comprad un perro y dejad de hacer el ridículo. A estas alturas a las de 40+ le doy directamente a la X sin mirar ni el perfil.

Estoy en Barcelona. No es que esté con tías muy buenas, pero al final tienen 20 años menos que yo, les va la marcha y nos lo pasamos muy bien. Españolas ninguna de momento. La mayoría gordis, pero tampoco exagerado. La app que me está dando mejor resultado con diferencia es Badoo.

Consejos. No insistor NUNCA en nada, se pasa a la siguiente y gual te contesta 2 semanas dedpués, no hablar de sexo, ser siempre educados pero directos.


----------



## arangul (14 Oct 2022)

dejaros de pajas mentales,aqui no pasa otra cosa que es , nos estamos europerizando,esto es lo que ocurre en suecia o alemania,lugares en los cuales son ellas las que tienen que tomar la iniciativa


----------



## Nax69 (14 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahí paré de leer.



Habrá de todo pero ahí te estoy diciendo lo que yo he vivido. Lo que pasa que tu como cliente no ves nada, ves una hora lo que hace contigo.
Siendo yo pareja de una de ellas, te aseguro que con su pareja no folla con goma y comer polla con goma menos.
Y tu lo que ves - crees es que sólo folla con clientes con condón y que las putas son toda precavidas en su trabajo, en su vida civil y que controlan mucho de ets's porque se dedican a eso. Nada más lejos de la realidad, son chica normales como cualquier otra civil pero más polifolladas todavía ya que normalizan el sexo con desconocidos diferentes y lo ven como lo más normal. Y taras tienen a montones.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Si no se acercan ellos, que se acerquen ellas, que para eso son feministas y empoderadas.



En Alemania ha sido siempre asi y muchas veces es desagradable.
Temes morir por aplastamiento.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Oct 2022)

Ptgv2 dijo:


> Y mientras las discotecas de los puticlubs a reventar. Y yo que me alegro.



Quieren tu platita, mi amol.


----------



## treblinca (14 Oct 2022)

Es que si te dan una paga o días libres a saco por el hecho de denunciar mucho mejor son las putas.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (14 Oct 2022)

*Casi 400 mensajes y como de costumbre en burbuja apuesto que nadie ha leído el artículo y todo el hilo es una sarta de gilipolleces en base a un título de hilo engañoso.

La realidad de la paticorta promedio (sacada del propio artículo):*



> Marta, madrileña, acaba de cumplir 27 años y tiene una vida nocturna muy activa. Le pregunto por los *protocolos de la seducción* y me cuenta lo siguiente: "Normalmente estás de fiesta, ves a alguien que te gusta y le gustas, os besáis o lo que surja. Después habláis, pero desde luego no te quedas ahí, hablando durante horas. A veces es más un 'dame tu instagram', y de ahí parte todo. Hablas por esa vía y después ya ves si quedas o no otro día".





> Para comprobarlo, esta noche salimos con Irene, 29 años, almeriense. Y coincide con Marta sobre la mecánica del cortejo actual: "Es como un *chispazo*. Hay un *flirteo leve y breve, *una conversación, pero el objetivo es acabar *besándote *o incluso algo más, yéndote con la otra persona a su casa o la tuya. Si intimas hasta ese extremo te das el teléfono, pero si no, y todo sucede en el club, te das sólo el *Instagram *(en plan 'qué pereza'. Porque imagínate que das el whatsapp y al día siguiente ya no te parece tan atractiva esa persona...). No inviertes tu tiempo de fiesta en hablar muchísimo. Es más: yo me agobio de pensar que estoy gastando ese tiempo con esa persona en vez de estar con mis amigos o bailando".


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Eso se lo dicen a todos los que no les interesan. “Ahora no estoy preparada para una relación”. Y lo que se observa es que les interesan los malotes. Que, claro, les salen siempre rana. Por muy “ahora no estoy preparada para una relación”, si aparece uno que las hace mojar, les abren las patas ese mismo día.
> 
> *A ver, el tema es que las mujeres son más simples que el mecanismo de un chupete: parecen complicadísimas si prestas atención a lo que dicen. Pero si te fijas en lo que hacen, son muy sencillas de entender. Son hipergámicas, y solamente les interesa el 5% de los hombres, o como mucho, el 10%. Como la sociedad no está organizada en harenes, pues no hay machos alfa para todas, y en vez de pensar con realismo, mirarse al espejo y encontrar su sitio, y como desde los gobiernos se les infla el ego a lo bestia, pues deciden huir hacia adelante y seguir buscando el macho alfa que merecen por sus ovarios morenos. Y no hay para todas.*



En alguna ocasion me han dicho que tengo mentalidad de mujer, o directamente que soy un planchabragas, y probablemente haya algo de cierto en todo eso, porque a mi me sucede lo mismo que señala usted, es decir, que en lugar de actuar con sensatez y conformarme con la primera que pasase, siempre he sentido la necesidad de continuar buscando una hembra alfa o mujer de bandera, aun a sabiendas de que seguramente estuviese totalmente fuera de mis posibilidades reales.

Y supongo que por eso, entre otras razones, he terminado mas solo que la una. Pero es que aun a pesar de que ya voy teniendo una cierta edad, cada vez que veo a fulanos mas o menos de mi quinta paseandose por la calle con tias del monton, continuo preguntandome si realmente estan enamorados o lo han estado alguna vez.

O como dice la cancion: _"No puedes encender un fuego sin una chispa"..._


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Pillaros una buena casada, joder. Cero problemas. Única norma que no sea de tu entorno y quedar siempre en terreno neutral. Sólo quieren salir de la rutina y tal, no dejar al marido para irse contigo y esos rollos peliculeros. El marido no se va a enterar de nada porque todas las mujeres mienten de puta madre, además estará muy ocupado remando. Eso sin entrar en la cantidad de cuckazos que hay. A partir de cierta edad, lo suyo es follarse a las mujeres de los demás. Ninguna te va a usar de pagafantas ni te va a viogenizar.



a partir de cierta edad están viejas

a quien se folle lo que sea pues ok yo es que si no son jovencitas prefiero no follar

y no le bailo el agua a jovencitas para bailarselo a las viejas xd


----------



## cuasi-pepito (14 Oct 2022)

Pues creo que lo que echan en falta es que ya ni esos se les acercan, y no se pueden permitir el lujo de despreciarlos...o por lo menos les abordan muchos menos de esos, que ya saben las reglas del juego y deciden no jugar. Para esas cosas tienen raxos x.


----------



## usuario baneado (14 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Una lo probó y terminó ingresada en un psiquiátrico, porque la experiencia la traumatizó.



Actualiza diciendo que se eutanasió


----------



## hartman (14 Oct 2022)

me nutre.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a partir de cierta edad están viejas
> 
> a quien se folle lo que sea pues ok yo es que si no son jovencitas prefiero no follar
> 
> y no le bailo el agua a jovencitas para bailarselo a las viejas xd



The old hen makes the best broth.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Oct 2022)

El complejo de Elektra, complementario al de Edipo, que descubrió Freud, y que en las mujeres ha servido para que las manejaran a su antojo, ya en su día haciendo que fumaran, para que creyeran que se estaban "liberando", cuando lo que hacían era joderse la salud y enriquecer a las tabacaleras.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Oct 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Actualiza diciendo que se eutanasió



Si, pero es que tampoco creo que fuera por la de hacer de hombre, lo que si que es cierto, es que la experiencia de hacer de hombre la traumó tanto, que le hizo entrar en un pisquiátrico; si bien es cierto que pidió la eutanansia, prefiero ser cauteloso al atribuir las causas, porque he de reforzar la credibilidad basandome en hechos lo mas claros posibles.

Pero si, tienes razón, terminó pidiendo la eutanasia....



Aunque bueno, solo hace ver las tasas de suicidios, de accidentes laborales, de sintechos, de bajas en guerras, y tantísimas mas, para corroborar que de media la vida de un hombre promedio es muchísimo mas dura que la de una mujer promedio.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> No seáis inocentes, con las apps ya no es necesario salir a ligar. La gente sale en plan colegueo



Ya, pero en las apps los tíos van a lo que van, a follar, y mas con las post-muro; el reto, lo realmente valioso, lo que buscan, es amarrar a un hombre de alto valor, y estos no solo escasean, sino que son reacios a relacionarse con ellas.

Como digo muchas veces, para un hombre acostarse con muchas es lo mismo que ganar una maratón, ser un deportista de élite, en cambio para una mujer, acostarse con muchos, es como una Angela Pim Pam Pum arrasando con el escaparate de una pastelería, 0 mérito, pura glotonería.


----------



## Pura Sangre (15 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Una lo probó y terminó ingresada en un psiquiátrico, porque la experiencia la traumatizó.



se acabó suicidando



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/norah-vincent-la-lesbiana-feminista-que-se-hizo-pasar-por-hombre-y-acabo-odiando-a-las-mujeres-se-ha-suicidado.1815267/


----------



## CiclopeBizco (15 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En alguna ocasion me han dicho que tengo mentalidad de mujer, o directamente que soy un planchabragas, y probablemente haya algo de cierto en todo eso, porque a mi me sucede lo mismo que señala usted, es decir, que en lugar de actuar con sensatez y conformarme con la primera que pasase, siempre he sentido la necesidad de continuar buscando una hembra alfa o mujer de bandera, aun a sabiendas de que seguramente estuviese totalmente fuera de mis posibilidades reales.
> 
> Y supongo que por eso, entre otras razones, he terminado mas solo que la una. Pero es que aun a pesar de que ya voy teniendo una cierta edad, cada vez que veo a fulanos mas o menos de mi quinta paseandose por la calle con tias del monton, continuo preguntandome si realmente estan enamorados o lo han estado alguna vez.
> 
> O como dice la cancion: _"no puedes empezar un fuego sin una chispa"..._



Si no hay lomo tocino como, si no hay otra cosa contigo rosa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Oct 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Si no hay lomo tocino como, si no hay otra cosa contigo rosa.



Que buen dicho, nunca lo habia oido.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (15 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que buen dicho, nunca lo habia oido.



Eso lo aprendí de mi segunda exmujer, que era forera de pl y natural de La Sagra.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (15 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> nukeemos la sagra caguentoooooooo



Un cuento mío:

Chozas de Canales es uno de los lugares más perturbadores que conozco. En realidad toda la comarca de la Sagra.

Impacta la cantidad de negros que hay, tienen la plaza del pueblo tomada. Hay uno que lleva la mano en la oreja y simula tener un móvil y hablar con alguien.

Una vez que estaba en el ayuntamiento, un negro pedía audiencia con el alcalde en el mostrador. ¿Pa qué le quieres? Le decían, y el negro que era muy importante, que tenía que hablar con el alcalde, y venga y dale. Sale el alcalde y ve el tinglado y le dice al negro que qué cojones quiere. Y el negro, todo solemne, le dice que es el encargado de comunicarle que un ministro de su país va a visitar el pueblo. Todo Dios allí descojonandose, y el negro to serio, que sí, que iba a ir un ministro de su país al pueblo a visitar a sus compatriotas y que había que recibirle con honores. Y el alcalde tratando de quitarse al negro de encima, venga, venga, pues que me mande una carta y ya veremos si no hay que llamar también a un ministro nuestro, venga, venga, haz el favor. Luego resultó que era un hijo de un jefe de una tribu.

Por no hablar de las dos urbanizaciones enormes que hay a cada lado del pueblo con casas a mitad de construir muchas de ellas y muchos enganches de luz ilegales y mierda a tutiplén en los ¿jardines?. Y todo eso en medio de esos secarrales infames, es un lugar sólo apto para masturbarse o suicidarse.

Estoy harto de decir que la zona norte de Toledo y Parla y sus alrededores son una zona extraña. Es un lugar raro que trasmite sensaciones raras. Pueblos llenos de urbanizaciones en medio de la nada, medio vacías, aceras sin árboles, chalet abandonados o con puertas y ventanas tapiadas junto a otros bien cuidados. Gente extraña, negros deambulando sin oficio ni beneficio, paisanos con sus Ebros sin capota y la cuba de sulfatar las viñas, putas de saldo que ya no son competitivas en Madrí, moros, moros a tutiplén con las moras cubiertas de pies a cebeza. Páramos infinitos, cielos inmensos que te aplastan y te recuerdan que solo eres un simple mortal.
Hay algo en esa tierra que perturba el alma, los que hemos estado allí lo sabemos, aunque no sepamos qué es.

El alma y el cuerpo, hay una cantidad enorme de cáncer y esquizofrenia, más que en ninguna otra parte de España.

El ambiente perturba el alma y la tierra se alimenta de sus cuerpos. Está maldita.

Decía José Antonio Primo de Rivera que los castellanos conquistaron el mundo porque no tenían otra opción, quien haya vivido en Toledo Norte sabe que esto es un dogma de fe.

Es una tierra de desdicha. Desdicha mala...

Siempre que hay un secuestro en Madrí, no sé el porqué pero si la cosa sale mal, el cadáver lo encuentra semienterrado en la Sagra, escarbado por unos perros de caza o en alguna antigua fábrica de ladrillos de esa maldita zona.

Esa zona esta maldita. Los perros huyen espantados por el hedor a muerte y sin embargo la tierra engulle desdicha. Pide desdicha.

Siempre galgos, porque allá no hay más que galgos, y a montones abandonados.

Colgados, ahorcados, devorados por las pulgas mientras todavía sigue fluyendo la mierda de sus tripas por el tronco que les sirve de patíbulo. Cae la tarde; se va poniendo el sol... Los lugareños, apestando a sudor, dejan de un lado sus aperos y se dirigen a la taberna a gastarse el jornal en vino tinto.

Y cuando sopla el aire, el solano, que es el único aire que allí recorre los llanos y que además les seca la ropa, cuando éste corre se puede oír los lamentos de la almas de los oriundos que calladamente agonizan e impregnan el ambiente de dolor y fatigas. En verano el calor te achicharra como si del mismo infierno se tratase, y en invierno castañean los dientes y el moquillo cae de la nariz. No hay mujeres guapas, solo viejas y extranjeras. No cantan los pájaros, no hay sombras de árboles porque no hay árboles, ni pájaros que se posen. Todo es desasosiego y una extraña sensación de angustia.

Por la noche en verano no refresca jamaś y oyes a las chicharras cantar con su monótono canto hasta volverte loco. Y se oyen cantos de pájaros pero sólo de perdices ya que no hay otras aves, perdices sí que hay en muchísima abundancia, y también muchos conejos. Infinidad de conejos atropellados se ven en las cunetas.

Y los contenedores de la Maersk reciclados para vivienda con un tinajón enorme de cemento al lado para tener agua son todo un clásico.

Siempre creí que yo era uno, indivisible. Pero la Sagra me desdobló, fue allí donde pude comprobar que no era uno, sino dos. Un cuerpo y un alma que formaban un conjunto. Recuerdo como al pisar esa maldita tierra quiso arrebatarme mi alma. Y juro por Dios que noté como se me escapaba del cuerpo y era engullida por aquel lugar. Pero la atrapé y pude mantenerla unida a mi cuerpo, no me extraña que la gente del lugar hayan perdido todos la cabeza. Esa tierra te vacía, que roba el ser espiritual y mantiene el cuerpo orgánico, que deambulan por las urbanizaciones sin brillo en las miradas.

Levantas el lomo, el azadón al lado y respiras y el aire te quema las entrañas de miseria y el hedor es más profundo que la mismísima náusea.

Conejos con mixomatosis, perdices de granjas que sueltan para que escapen y en su huida mueran. Galgos famélicos, tiñosos, muertos de frío o de miedo que no paran de temblar. Estos son los tres animales que habitan esa tierra, una tierra seca que niega el agua. La antesala al infierno de Dante.

Por eso su vino es tan fuerte, porque se hace con el sufrimiento de los que trabajan la tierra. Un vino con regusto a polvo, amargo, áspero al paladar, que emborracha y hace mal vino en los que lo beben. Sacando lo peor de cada uno. Es la sangre maldita del lugar, beber ese brebaje es como probar la sangre de un vampiro.
Denominación de origen Méntrida. Si lo veis por ahí no lo probéis, bueno, haced lo que queráis, pero que sepáis que son las lagrimas de esa gente que vive atrapada en un universo paralelo.

Una tierra yerma, estéril que aúlla de dolor, la sangre derramándose en la sementera. No lloverá en meses. Oscurece y el paisano camina entre los cipreses... ¿Quedará algún mendrugo de pan de ayer? La noche abrasa, el regreso duele.

¿Y los olivos? Siempre enfermos, siempre afectados. Solía preguntar por cortesía a los lugareños que qué tal hogaño la cosecha. Y siempre, siempre, pasaba algo al olivo. Cuando no les pica la mosca, no llueve; cuando llueve, les entra repilo; o las heladas tiran el fruto o la sequía no da rendimiento de aceite. Siempre están enfermos o afectados, son como un reflejo de sus dueños. Cuando hay mucha producción, baja el precio. Si no dan nada, sube el precio del aceite. Cuando no es granizo, es la tuberculosis del olivo. Si un año les pagan pronto la subvención, ese año los rumanos y gitanos arrasan los olivares. Siempre, siempre tiene algo malo. No he visto árbol más sufrido que los olivos de esa zona. Y con que orgullo te cuentan sus enfermedades los agricultores, parece que están deseando que les preguntes para empezar a quejarse amargamente de su existencia.

No se si serán fuerzas telúricas o arcanos secretos, pero en esa zona el número de niños subnormales es llamativo. Cuando me la recorrí, raro era el día que alguien no me confesaba que tenía un hijo en un colegio especial, o una hija con paga, o algún ser de luz en la familia. Llegué a pensar que los hombres de allí son estériles y que es el mismísimo Belcebú el que engendra en sus mujeres esos abominables seres. Preñando la región de mongolismo y atraso.

Los oriundos de La Sagra jamás te dirán lo que piensan. Para ellas decir lo que piensan es el mayor pecado que existe. Mayor que el incesto o el asesinato. Si agarras a un sagreño, lo atas a un sillón, le arrancas una muela con unas tenazas oxidadas a lo vivo y el preguntas si le duele... pues te dirá que no.

El sagreño es celoso de sus pensamientos. Sin embargo si ves a dos sagreños juntándose al azar por la calle es fácil adivinar lo que se dicen el uno al otro: Se mienten.

Porque mentir es su deporte comarcal. No hacen sino manipular a los otros mintiéndoles para sonsacarles. "Sacar mentira por verdad" como dicen ellos. Se creen muy astutos con el forastero y no se dan cuenta de que en realidad quedan como unos cretinos.

Sus relaciones humanas son antinaturales, artificiales, extrañísimas. No saben lo que es la espontaneidad, la sinceridad, el trato abierto, cercano, cálido y franco. Y ni lo quieren saber.

Las casas de los muchos moros que ves allí tampoco son nada halagüeñas. Ves un pequeño bloque de tres pisos en tres plantas y ves que hay tres antenas parabólicas y la cerradura de la entrada rota desde hace años y que nadie la arregla. Los buzones de los moros tienen garrapateado un nombre con rotulador y nada más. Es desolador.

Gente que por las tardes apuran los vinos antes de ir al puticlub de Valmojado o al del Lucio en Maqueda.

Ancianos que van a labrar viñas en tractores que se fabricaron cuando aún vivía Franco. Gestos huraños en sus curtidos rostros.

La mayor parte de los campos de cultivo están yermos y llenos de malas yerbas.

Cardos seteros por doquier pero no se os ocurra recoger setas de cardo. Las setas absorben muchos tóxicos y a saber qué comes. En una ocasión recogí un montón de setas de cardo en el interior de la rotonda de acceso a la autovía en Santa Cruz de Retamar y la diarrea que tuve fue histórica.

Ancianos de pinta siniestra que van a misa todos los domingos. Vestidos de negro y con rostro lleno de amargura, soberbia y desesperación. Agarran los rosarios fuertemente en sus a vez temblorosos dedos.

No vayáis a la Sagra hijos míos.

Tan cerca de Madrid, tan lejos de Dios.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Oct 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Eso lo aprendí de mi segunda exmujer, que era forera de pl y natural de La Sagra.



Como tambien suele decirse: "detras de todo gran hombre hay siempre una gran mujer".


----------



## SoloLeo (15 Oct 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Espera, antes de cerrarlo permitidme poner el cartel de liquidación:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1227063



A eso se le llama dar el tiro de gracia, sin duda.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Oct 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Mentira
> 
> A las tías les siguen entrando más, los hombres son cada vez más huelebragas y se humillan más sin cerebro ninguno, sin pensar que les pueda caer una viogen
> 
> Y ellas más endiosadas



Si pero cada vez más feos, viejos y pobres. De eso se queja, hay que leer entre líneas.


----------



## F650 (17 Oct 2022)

Tanto no follan las tías, eso cualquiera que folla lo sabe, de echo muchas no follan durante años.

Os lo explico betillas, para las mujeres el sexo no es un fin, y si no hay un hombre que les haga tilín no se abren de piernas.

Dejaos de montaros películas de que algún día follareis a vuestra prima la guarrilla cuando se ponga gorda y fea pq seguiréis dando repeluco


----------



## Joaquim (17 Oct 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Un cuento mío:
> 
> Chozas de Canales es uno de los lugares más perturbadores que conozco. En realidad toda la comarca de la Sagra.
> 
> ...













La mejor cerveza de España en 2022 es La Sagra Premium Lager


Sin aditivos ni nada raro, solo malta de cebada, lúpulo y levadura. La Sagra Premium Lager se presenta tal y como es. Descubre aquí todos sus secretos




www.conmuchagula.com













La mejor cerveza de España en 2022 es La Sagra Premium Lager


Sin aditivos ni nada raro, solo malta de cebada, lúpulo y levadura. La Sagra Premium Lager se presenta tal y como es. Descubre aquí todos sus secretos




www.conmuchagula.com













La mejor cerveza de España es de Toledo: recibe la medalla de oro en un prestigioso certamen


Se caracteriza por su cuerpo ligero, amargor gradual y final maltoso.




www.elespanol.com













Nuestra Cerveza reconocida internacionalmente | Cerveza LA SAGRA


Cerveza LA SAGRA ha sido reconocida con 6 premios internacionales como mejores del mundo dentro de sus categorías



cervezalasagra.es













LA SAGRA Premium Lager, 2 medallas de oro a la mejor cerveza en los World Beer Awards 2022 - Cerveza LA SAGRA | Cerveza Premium y Artesanal. Maestros de la Fusión


LA SAGRA Premium Lager, una de nuestras cervezas esenciales, ha sido galardonada con dos medallas de oro en la categoría Czech Style Pale en el prestigioso certamen internacional World Beer Awards 2022. LA SAGRA Premium Lager 2 medallas de oro Una de las mejores cervezas del mundo El jurado de...



cervezalasagra.es




.


----------



## sikBCN (17 Oct 2022)

Por suerte ya pase la epoca las discos, cuando eran normales.

que pereza eso de ligar jajajaja


----------



## F650 (17 Oct 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Un cuento mío:
> 
> Chozas de Canales es uno de los lugares más perturbadores que conozco. En realidad toda la comarca de la Sagra.
> 
> ...



Me he quedado loco. Buen cuento


----------



## -V_ (hace 53 minutos)

Normal...


----------

